# Strangest thing you've seen while in the outdoors



## fisherjam

1) A few years ago when I was hunting in st.johns, I was in a snowstorm stalking deer. I knew where they always bedded down and I crept up. Sure enough, they spotted me before I could get my sights on them and took off. I was about 20 feet away and I raised my gun but the scope was foggy. I pointed and shot. All the deer left but amazingly one doe just ran about 30 ft. and sat down. I crouched down and slowly loaded my muzzle loader. Once it was loaded, I cleaned my scope and shot the doe in the head. After it died I went over and both of its back legs were broken at the ankles. I'm not sure if I did that with my first shot or if they were already broken. 

We talked to our neighbor and he said he shot a doe the prior year with broken ankles. Maybe they got in car accidents??

2) Another time, a buddy just got a new crossbow and had finished hunting on our property. When he was done hunting he thought he could just shoot the arrow up to unload it and it would come straight down.:lol: Well it didn't. He lost sight of it. 
The next day we went out hunting in our shack up on telephone poles about a 1/4 mile from where the guy shot the arrow. The propane tank for the heater sits on the deck. Not more than a foot from the propane tank is his arrow, burried in the deck.:lol:


----------



## ONEIDABOW1

1. While hunting the woods just south of my house, I'm sitting patiently in my tree stand waiting for Mr Big. When all of a sudden wift of wind comes zooming by my head, on a still day no less. I naturally turn my head slightly towards the direction of said disturbance and see this HUGE owl dip down though the trees then back up to end up perched on a limb just about eye level with me about 30 yards away. Sitting on that branch, he had to go 3 feet high-NO KIDDING. He beat wings as fast as he could once he saw me move. 

2. Another time in the same woods a small baby owl did the same thing while I was in a ground blind against a tree. The feeling could be described as taking a small peice of card board about a foot square and quickly fan yourself once.

3. About 8 years ago or so I was hunting this hay farm that my FIL rented on the firearms opener, It was miserable hot that day. about 70* by noon. Anywho, I peel off my suit and proceed to start back to the car and as I break into the feild I hear a Hello! A guy Dressed in full blaze orange is walking my way. I know that I'm the only one that has the o.k. to hunt there so I yell back "Are you Lost"? He says yes I am. he walks up to me, shakes my hand and says Hi, i'm Jerry Chippeta. I said "you started looking more familiar the closer you came to me." Where are you supposed to be? I asked. He said so and so's farm on Nettney. I said you are lost, yes sir. So we chatted for a few minutes, wished each other well and I sent him on his way 1 mile north thru the woods accross the field and onto that farms two track which took him right back. He only visits here occasionally. He actually lives in Pennsylvania.

4. I get this great cheap deer feeder idea. (This was way before the baiting ban and TB). Anyways,I buy a Rubbermaid heay duty trash can with lid and a long narrow food container. I make a hole in the side of the large container near the bottom but only cut it on the top and sides so the the piece bends down at the bottom like a hinge. I take the food container and cut one complete end off and the put the food container on top of the flap from the garbage can and affix it with screws and bolts. The thing acts like a trough and corn comes out as the deer eat it. A week later we come back to hunt again and the thing was chewed into a spiral-like a slinky toy. It was totally trashed. I couldn't even fix it with duct tape if you can beleive that. Damn porcupines!!!


----------



## The_120

Ok this looks like fun so here goes one of several that I can share.

My family was up bow hunting some years back when my Dad shot a nice buck on a Saturday evening hunt. He figured it was a good hit so we ate a quick dinner and went out to track. It was my dad, wife and two daughters (6 and 8 years of age at that time). Well the blood trail was great and as we were tracking I kept thinking I was hearing something walking or near us (25-30 yards away). Well the one time we stopped I thought I heard something licking or sucking on something in the direction of the blood trail. It was dark as hell and I was starting to get a little creeped out (my wife noticed this also but my dad's hearing is poor at best). So anyways we get close to where the deer ended up laying and I thought we scared something off. Sure enough a we found the buck and something had started to eat and work on the exit wound. As we shook hands and such on this nice 6 point (should have been a nice 8) I heard something crack again. I could not take it anymore so I headed in that direction and about 20 yards later I shined in that direction and caught a glimpse of a black bear.... Oh crap! So I tip toe back over to the group and whisper to my dad that there is a bear over there. Then I hear cracking on both sides of us like there are two circling us. Well all we had was my dad's buck knife for defense.... In the heat of the moment he decides those suckers were not going to drag his deer off so he quickly ties the head to a tree (you have to know my dad.....) By now the kids are getting nervous and the wife if freaking out as my dad and I assure them that there is nothing to worry about. So we head out me leading with the spot light and my dad bringing up the rear with his open buck knife in hand.... We get back to camp and my wife and kids go into the cabin (there is more to that walk out but I'm getting long winded enough. My dad is determined to get that buck so we head back out with a firearm and quad. We drive in as close as we could and leave the quad running and lights on. We walk into the thicket and sure enough we scare those suckers off again. We each grab an antler (after he un-ties it) and hustle back to the quad and drag it back near the cabin and gutted it there. Half way thru the gut job a pack of coyote's cut loose right near us (150 yards out I would say). Nothing to do with the bear but just enough to make the hair stand up on the back of your neck after what we just went thru.

My kids have never forgot that night...

I have not idea why some dumb bear would not run off when we walked out there the first time. That just seems so unlike a black bear in Michigan. We have run into bear before there and they bolt off like a rocket... Crazy!


----------



## ONEIDABOW1

One I forgot was a few years ago, my friend Steve and I were up at the familiy cabin up in the U.P. We were in for the night and having a beer before we started making dinner and putting a few logs in the stove. We shootin' the bull and then there's a knock at the door. We look at each other like Who in the hell could that be? We didn't see any headlights come down the road or hear an engine which would be hard to miss since we are the only camp on that road. I cautiously open the door and there's this Indian logger dude who was left at the company trailer about 2 miles North. Well we found out that his GF got all drunked up and mad at him and left him there. He just happened to see lights on and stopped for help. I seriously beleive that if we were not there he would have frozen to death on the road home. From our cabin into Newberry where this guy lives is about 20 mile or so and this guy was not dressed for it. All he had was a thin spring type jacket -no hat - no gloves. So we all had a beer and then drove him into town and ended up eating at Timber Charlies. Crazy *****!


----------



## sandman_iac

Birdhuntr1 said:


> About 15 years ago while home on leave from the Army, a cousin and I went coyote hunting. I did all the calling with a diaphram call.
> Right after I got back on duty, we went to the field. One bored night while rumaging through my ruck, I come across the coyote call and deciced to have some fun. Seeing how I was already wearing camo clothes, I painted up my face, grabbed my buddy, and off through the night we went. We found our Headquarters platoon GP medium tent, laid down in the leaves on the side, and I cut loose with the wounded rabbit! You could hear a pin drop! After a couple minutes, fear and bravery started mixing and I could hear those tuff soldiers inside. Some were whistling as to a dog, others were saying they knew what kind of animal it was, but NOBODY was coming outside! I made my way around the tent with the call, and had them penned up for a good half hour. Then we burst through door. They were all bunched up at the far end, looking ready to wet their pants. One soldier the next day at chow said if I'd have dragged my nails across the tent, he'd have went right through the other side! First Sergeant told me not to do it again, with a big ol' wink.


That is freaking hilarious man.


----------



## KalamazooKid

... on March 28 of this year. I know a bunch of you have already read about this story, but for those that haven't, I was looking for shed deer antlers on my hunting property when I saw what I thought was a deer carcass about 50-60 yds ahead of me in the brush. Without going into too much detail, I got right up next to it (still without knowing what it was) and while scanning up the body I saw the back of a bra strap and just freaked out. Turns out she had been there since June 11 of last year (about 9 months). Lost a little sleep over that one.

One of the news stories that followed ......
http://www.wndu.com/home/headlines/42084767.html


----------



## jayzbird

KalamazooKid said:


> ... on March 28 of this year. I know a bunch of you have already read about this story, but for those that haven't, I was looking for shed deer antlers on my hunting property when I saw what I thought was a deer carcass about 50-60 yds ahead of me in the brush. Without going into too much detail, I got right up next to it (still without knowing what it was) and while scanning up the body I saw the back of a bra strap and just freaked out. Turns out she had been there since June 11 of last year (about 9 months). Lost a little sleep over that one.
> 
> One of the news stories that followed ......
> http://www.wndu.com/home/headlines/42084767.html


I didn't see your thread earlier this year. What was the cause of her death? I'm sure finding her was horrible.


----------



## KalamazooKid

They did not believe there was any foul play - but no real cause of death was ever determined.


----------



## bucketmouthhauler

fisherjam said:


> 1) When he was done hunting he thought he could just shoot the arrow up to unload it and it would come straight down.:lol: Well it didn't.


 
You might want to tell this buddy to find a new place to hunt, or atleast engrave it into his brain he could have easily killed himself or worse yet someone else. 
Could those deer have just had deformed back legs? or were they actually broken. Thats weird, any cattleguards in the area?


----------



## SuperHunter18

One memory comes to mind. I was sitting in my climber on some family property up North. We have a lot of Oaks on the property and on this day (not even windy) one of them decided to fall over......right past me! This tree wasn't even dead! The darn thing was still covered in leaves and acorns. All of the sudden I hear it start to crack and and next thing I know here it comes! I stood up and slid as far over in my stand as I could to try and avoid it but I was handcuffed and had no where to run to. It hit my tree and slid all the way down to the base. It actually clipped my shoulder and tore my shirt but that was the only mark I had! I was on the North side of the tree and it slid don the east side. If it had slid down the side I was on the outcome of this story would be a lot different. As fast as it started it was over and I just sat back down in disbelief....

When a tree falls in the woods and no one is around does it still make noise?...who knows

When a tree falls in the woods and you are there and it is coming right at you does it make noise.......you betcha!....and its not a pleasant one!:lol:


----------



## Fur-minator

Jacob Huffman said:


> My favorite spot was where the old road used to be..They moved the road over by about 100 yards or so..and they put in a new bridge ..you could drive down the old road a couple of hundred yards to where the old bridge used to be and fish from there...very nice spot to fish actually


 
I have wetted much line from that bridge. Always wondered why someone would be walkin around that golf course when the fishin is that good there.

One time I was walking back to my truck after an evening of bowhunting. It was mostly dark. I started to hear a guy scream and yell as loud as he could from across the river and across the next field. Couldn't wade the river to find out what was happening. The road home goes by the other side of the field so that is the way I drove. As I'm driving I see a guy walking on the shoulder of the road. I figure I better stop to see if everything is OK. As I slow down to a stop next to him and roll the window down I ask if everything is alright.

The guy starts walking toward my truck waving his arms and yelling as loud as he can. "Why does every F****** body have to F******* stop and ask me that?" "Can't a F****** guy just walk down the F****** road?":yikes: 

As I pulled away I made a little call to 911. I let them know that there was some angry whacko walking down the road yelling at cars. I'm guessing that the police car would get a friendlier reception from this goof.


----------



## hunting fool

i was out fishing on this little pond that the parking area is not that far from truck pulls in then a little later the horn alarm starts going off i turn and look and the couple that was in the truck were in the middle of takeing care of buisness took them a while to find the key fob and stop the alarm 


then last night was talking to my grandpa he tells me one year while out hunting gun season a buddy shoots this deer goes and tags it then it gets up and runs away with his tag on it later come to find out someone else shoots it and then the arguement begins of whos deer it is


----------



## maroon89

A few years ago I was bow hunting farm country in the Southern UP. It was the first week of November and the rut was starting to heat up. From a distance I observed a small buck tormenting some does.
Suddenly I heard something moving behind me that was making more noise than I ever heard before in the woods. My view was blocked so I could not see what was causing the commotion.
A few moments of silence were followed by a loud blowing noise that nearly caused my to jump out of my tree-thank goodness for safety harnesses! By now I was a little concerned about what was causing the disturbance behind me. 
Of course I hoped it was the buck of a lifetime, but could one make that much noise? A moose? Not this far South. My question was soon answered when the creature burst into the opening cracking brush and small trees on its way. The neighbor's horse had broken free and was apparently drawn to the apple trees that bordered the opening. 
Relief that it wasn't Yeti, soon was replaced with disappointment that a potentially good evening was ruined. After checking my "drawers," I climbed down and led the horse by its halter back to its home.
Good news is that the neighbor was so grateful that he gave me permission to hunt on some of his land too.


----------



## Doubtndude

I was hunting the last day of gun season some thing like 12 yrs ago and my buddy & I spotted a buck and my freind told me it had a rack not it was in a thicket and really couldn't see what it was sporting . 
He was acting more of a guide for me at the time and he said "Do you see that white spot next to that junk pile?" to which I said "yeah" he said " good shoot it " and I aimed and fired at it and with that the white spot jumped up an ran . We looked for 40 mins before we gave up and left as we couldn't find a blood trial or tracks in the little snow we had , I went home and an hour later my kid brother calls and starts with 20 questions about what way was I standing , the deer , which way N,S,E,W did it run I finally caved and said "Look come get me I will go back out and look again" .
Well he did and he said for me to go back to where I shot from walk to the spot while he was walking "a grid " back & fourth . I walked back to where I shot the deer and don't ask me how or why but all the sudden it looked like a expressway path appeared and I just followed it and about 40 yds away I spot a man with 2 young kids feild dressing a buck . I ask "is that a 4 or 6 pt by chance ?" he looked at me and replied "its a 6 why did you shoot him?" I answered "yeah I shot one this morning one time and lost his trail " he stood up and said "well heres yer buck" and like that he gave up the deer .
I now alot of guys will say ahh just a 6 pt but it was one that when my brother seen it he said "Oh man you have to get this mounted " you can roll a basketball through the center with 7" tines .
It wasn't werid as much as a great act of Sportsmenship.
Now I was scuba diving once and found a stringer with 5 live walleyes on the bottom once that was fun I am gonna try and get a photo on my page of " Old 69 " Myslef I am rather proud of my 6 pt and the story behind his recovery


----------



## averageguy

Two years ago at a friends place I was in a house blind on the ground during gun season. It is a calm day, perfectly still and I hear this low sound like a jet taking off in the distance. It gets louder until you probably couldn't have heard yourself talking at regular volume in this blind. A wall of wind arrives that is snapping trees, yes trees, and limbs all around me. One fell close enough that I felt the blind shake. I am about to run in fear of being crushed, when I realize the cabin is no more protection than than the blind I'm in. Then I remember the two guys I'm with are in a blind 20 feet off the ground built in three tall trees near each other! After the first blast eased up I left to find they had beat me back to the cabin. Apparently the ride in their blind felt alot like the flying house scene in The Wizard of Oz! They said they went down the ladder more like sliding down a pole in a fire house than climbing down!


----------



## Greekrukus

uh what??? am i the only lost with this post???


----------



## FREEPOP

,Quite a few things, only a few come to mind now.

Was watching a grouse walk through the woods when a hawk pounced on him. Grouse did get free.

A screach owl at about 3 feet away.

Huge great horned owl landed on the other side of the tree from me :yikes:

Doe work a scrape.

Opening day I sat in my stand awaiting daylight. I heard a siren but it sounded like just a volunteer fireman and I didn't pay it much attention. Then as daylight came a helicopter came by low, and it sounded like it landed, just on the other side of the woods from me, but I wasn't sure. I thought it was a "potcopter". About a half hour later I hear the helicopter start up and take off again. I thought about that for the rest of the morning, kinda worried about all the people I know in the area. Found out later, it was a guy from Monroe that leases property kitty corner to mine. He fell getting into his stand and broke his collar bone and 2-3 ribs. Done for the season before daylight on the first day :sad:


----------



## ArcticCat

I was hunting near west branch, evening fell opening night, nothing but a rabbit had wondered past me. As I start my mile and half trek, I hear a few Yotes in the distance waking from their slumber. I get about a half mile from camp and then I hear the pack finaly join up, in the area that sounds like my hunting blind I had built a few days before and had hunted today. hmmmm, must be checking out the hunting chair I had left behind for the following morning... I left a few candy bars and a half eaten PB&J sandwich.

Well, by the time I get about a 1/4 mile from camp, I can tell, their stalking me. getting closer and closer, I still have to cross a rather large beaver dam. At this point, I have a shell back in my 30/30 and I'm walking backwards, I got a bit wet. I pull up the mag light and I see what seemed to be a hundred sets of eyes glowing. Ok, maybe there were only 4 sets, but they made enough noise to be a hundred. I made my way across the dam, one of the yotes decides he is going to test the thin ice and is still coming at me. I let out a yell trying to scare him off. Well it worked, he turned. But before it could make it back to it fell through...

The next morning, frozen by a thin layer of ice in the same whole was the dead coyote. My family I was hunting with did not believe my claims until they saw the pooch frozen in time.

I got back to my blind the following morning to find my chair torn to hell. Lesson learned. I have since taken it personally and make sure to buy a small game license and pop everyone I can get!!!! LOL

Ken


----------



## Perferator

One morning I let the toy poodle out the front screen door on a nice spring day. While we readied for church I heard the dog carrying on like he was excited.....a bark I'd grown accostumed to out here in the country. As I looked out the front door there was a doe standing under the apple tree some 20yds away. The dog was playing tag with it. The deer would stomp and dart toward the dog, the dog would back off.....then the dog would bark and charge, the deer would back off.

Here's the strange/funny part.....the dog apparently remembered what he was out there to do, stopped the fun, hunched up and pinched a loaf. The deer not to be outdone flips up his tail and does the same....at the same time. When they were both finished they kept up the game for another 3-4 minutes while my wife and kids stood by the door with muffled laughing. Wish I had a video of that.


----------



## jayzbird

ArcticCat said:


> hmmmm, must be checking out the hunting chair I had left behind for the following morning...
> 
> Ken


You thought it was the chair but....Coyotes can smell Arctic Cat riders from miles away because their machines are always breaking down leaving them stranded in the woods. :lol:


----------



## williewater99

:coolgleam This is a second hand story, but hot off the presses! One of my brother's just called me (he's hunting in "The Thumb") and told me he shot a spike, last night, with his bow. After he waited a little to track it through a cornfield, his flashlight began to go dim. He decided that since it was going to be a cold night, he could let it lay and pick up the trail in the morning, so he returned to camp. When he got there, a hunting buddy said, "I've got a good light, let's go see if we can find your deer." They went back in the field, and my brother ended up spotting the white belly of the deer in some alfalfa. The other guy was standing about 40 yards away when my brother kicked the buck in the backside to make sure it was done (it was laying with the arrow sticking up in the air). The spike jumped up, whirled, and ran 40 yards, directly at his partner and put his head, FULL SPEED, into his buddy's chest and knocked him FLAT BACK ON HIS A***! It kept going, through a ditch, and to the edge of a cornfield, where the arrow hitting branches in the ditch must have made the final, fatal, internal cuts, and it expired near the corn. When both guys made sure that the one that got SMOKED was going to be O.K. (albeit a little sore) they both busted out laughing:lol:. Man....to have a video camera for that one!


----------



## Perferator

williewater99 said:


> :coolgleam This is a second hand story, but hot off the presses! One of my brother's just called me (he's hunting in "The Thumb") and told me he shot a spike, last night, with his bow. After he waited a little to track it through a cornfield, his flashlight began to go dim. He decided that since it was going to be a cold night, he could let it lay and pick up the trail in the morning, so he returned to camp. When he got there, a hunting buddy said, "I've got a good light, let's go see if we can find your deer." They went back in the field, and my brother ended up spotting the white belly of the deer in some alfalfa. The other guy was standing about 40 yards away when my brother kicked the buck in the backside to make sure it was done (it was laying with the arrow sticking up in the air). The spike jumped up, whirled, and ran 40 yards, directly at his partner and put his head, FULL SPEED, into his buddy's chest and knocked him FLAT BACK ON HIS A***! It kept going, through a ditch, and to the edge of a cornfield, where the arrow hitting branches in the ditch must have made the final, fatal, internal cuts, and it expired near the corn. When both guys made sure that the one that got SMOKED was going to be O.K. (albeit a little sore) they both busted out laughing:lol:. Man....to have a video camera for that one!


That was hilarious:lol:

The best videos will never be taken.


----------



## north_of_mackinaw

While hunting west of the Soo several years ago I shot a buck one morning and dressed it out where it fell. I had a second tag and sat in the same spot again in the evening. I watched what I think was a pine martin take things from the gut pile up to a hole in a tree and stuff them in and go back for more. Only time I saw one of those.


----------



## onenationhere

I was hunting some state land during the second week of firearm.I pulled into the parking spot and saw five guys piling out of a van.I was contemplating finding a new spot but decided to talk to them first because the area is pretty large and my stand was a good distance from the parking spot.As I was trying to have conversation with them it was soon apparent that only one of them spoke english.I asked the only english speaking guy where he and his group were going and he said just up the trail a little bit and they soon took off.I got myself ready and started down the same trail towards my stand deep in the hardwoods and happened to look up a ridge not 100 yards from the parking spot only to see all five of them sitting in the same huge oak tree.It was pretty funny,no stands or saftey belts just five Mexicans sitting on branches in this oak tree all holding shotguns waiting for a deer to walk by.The best part is that I heard a barage of gunfire about 20 minuets before dusk,,,,,,,,,,,they got one!!!!!! I couldnt freakin believe it but they scored a nice doe.I saw them in the parking spot before I left,they were all smiles.I was empty handed and all I could think about on the ride home was,why the heck am I going 1 mile into the woods when all you have to do is sit in a tree 100 yards from the road with five or six of your best buds to kill deer.


----------



## backstrap bill

onenationhere said:


> I was hunting some state land during the second week of firearm.I pulled into the parking spot and saw five guys piling out of a van.I was contemplating finding a new spot but decided to talk to them first because the area is pretty large and my stand was a good distance from the parking spot.As I was trying to have conversation with them it was soon apparent that only one of them spoke english.I asked the only english speaking guy where he and his group were going and he said just up the trail a little bit and they soon took off.I got myself ready and started down the same trail towards my stand deep in the hardwoods and happened to look up a ridge not 100 yards from the parking spot only to see all five of them sitting in the same huge oak tree.It was pretty funny,no stands or saftey belts just five Mexicans sitting on branches in this oak tree all holding shotguns waiting for a deer to walk by.The best part is that I heard a barage of gunfire about 20 minuets before dusk,,,,,,,,,,,they got one!!!!!! I couldnt freakin believe it but they scored a nice doe.I saw them in the parking spot before I left,they were all smiles.I was empty handed and all I could think about on the ride home was,why the heck am I going 1 mile into the woods when all you have to do is sit in a tree 100 yards from the road with five or six of your best buds to kill deer.


Now thats funny, I wonder if that deer looked like swiss cheese when they were done.:lol:


----------



## jasonvanorder

The first one was the second day of firearm and went out for the evening hunt. Just before dark I saw a family of ***** about to climb a tree 30 yards from me. Well a little grey squirrel was having no part of it and took on the whole family and won.


----------



## homerdog

I was still hunting a few years back and saw a fox about 150 feet away. Fox must have seen me too but couldn't figure out what I was. He made a beeline for me, ended up sniffing my leg and taking off.


----------



## PaleRider

I've enjoyed everyones stories thanks for sharing. This is one I've posted before and it can be found in my blog also, but for those who have not seen it here it is.

*A Veiw to a Kill *

    
Posted 10-14-2008 at 03:27 PM by PaleRider 
Tags 

The following tale of events is true the names have not been changed to protect the innocent. 

Once upon a time many years ago my buddy Neil, my Dad, and myself went bow hunting in the Pigeon River State forest not too far from Mancelona, Michigan. We have hunted there for many years but on this day our lives were about to change forever for on this day Neil would shoot and kill a fellow hunter.

We all carried our compound bows, wore our camouflage, and setup our hunting stands. After a brief strategy session, we each went in our own direction for the evening hunt. I was up a large pine overlooking several deer runs and a small bait pile (hey I know and I dont want to hear about it). There I sat watching, listening and enjoying the out of doors. A Chickadee landed nearby and I watched as it hopped from branch to branch, I was there an hour or so when my serenity was broken by a distant commotion. It sounded like some faraway hunter ranting and hollering.I tried to ignore it. The commotion grew louder and closer; crap this is not good, how am I to hunt with this going on, I listened and cursed under my breath. 

As the voice grew closer I recognized the voice. It was Neil. What the hell? Has he gotten a deer and now I was going to help him gut and drag it out? I again tried to ignore this intrusion on my hunting. Now I was hearing two voices and frantic shouting, Sounds like Neil found my Dad and they both were calling my name. Ok my hunt is ruined and I climbed down from my stand. I added to the carouse and answered their call, Whats up Im trying to hunt here Neil shot someone my Dad answers.

I meet up with the two of them and Neil is in a total meltdown and barely able to speak. He is sweating profusely, arms flailing, and not making much sense. I try to calm him down and figure out exactly what took place. I was in that stand of pines sitting on the ground and I saw a squirrel on a branch so I shot at it Did you hit it? I quipped still not convinced he killed someone. No and when I went to look for my arrow I found the hunter dead on the ground Was he still alive? I asked No he was not moving Neil replied. OK, show me where he is. The three of us hurried toward the murder scene, a thousand thoughts raced through my mind. Neil was a total mess and verbalizing about his retched life and how sorry he was that he existed. I told him to calm down and that it was an accident, my Dad concurred.

We made our way into the dense pine stand and Neil pointed and said there. We now stood over the lifeless body in silence. I could see no visible wound and decided to say Hello a moan and a hand moved across his face, an eye opened and we heard a Hello from the stranger. How ya doing I asked Fine, I guess fell asleep he replied Seen any Deer? he asked No, we were just passing through hope we didnt disturb you I answered. I noticed an arrow stuck in the ground about six feet away but did not mention it. We walked away in silence.

Upon clearing the pine stand I looked at my dad, he had a big grin on his face, my cheeks were beginning to hurt and I let out with a big laugh, Neil was now somewhat relieved and was now wearing a sheepish grin as well, but still not himself. He looked like he had just gotten off of some terrifying rollercoaster ride! One he did not care to go on ever again.

Many years have passed now I have not seen Neil in years my Dad now 91 still hunts with me, though he now uses a crossbow for the archery season (yes, he does have special permission from the MDNR to do so). Whenever we look back at our time hunting together we always recollect The day Neil Harding KILLED a fellow hunter.


----------



## Non Typical

1) How about a totally BLACK ****, seen this year. The two was this years yougsters maybe 10 lbs.
2) On a bear hunt in Alaska, I had a bear, sow, with two cubs come in along with some others. I guess I had something stick to my boots (grease) and when I climbed into the stand if left something that smelled on the tree steps. The sow came up to the tree, sniffed, and started climbing up. She got up to the stand and saw me and started snapping her jaws. By this time I had pulled my .45mag LAR out and didn't really want to shoot her. I decided to crumble some cookies that I had in my pack, and held them over her mouth. Some of the crumbs fell into her mouth and some dropped for the cubs, I threw some out a little furher from the tree and she decided that the cookies were better, I think. Anyway she started back down the tree. I then shot a 6'7" squared boar and he is on my wall. P&Y 18 5/8"


----------



## Greekrukus

that had to make you crap your pants, i know i wouldve!!!


----------



## CMich Sportsman

better to crumble your cookies than crumble that hollow point in her mouth. bear hunt in Alaska is on my dream hunt list.


----------



## JBooth

I would've melted down if i saw a hunter laying there after i shot


----------



## Jacob Huffman

Thought of another one...Several years ago while bow hunting my uncles old property I was in my tree one morning and thought I cought some movement coming toward me...This was about 8:30 am...So I stand up and get my bow up and ready to draw when the deer gets into range...Well it came into range but it was'nt a deer it was a Bobcat..with a grey squirrel in his mouth...


----------



## Perferator

One day while having lunch at one of the vendors at Cedar Pointe we heard a sparrow going nuts. If you've ever been there you know the little birdies hide in the shrubs along the fenceline to the rides waiting for a snack of left behind tidbits. We looked to see which sparrow was putting up such a fuss and were taken by complete surprise to see the little birdie in the beak of a very large seagull. The seagull gave a quick toss of the sparrow, opened his beak and swallowed the thing whole. Gone. Just that quick. That seagull was visibly larger than any of the other gulls there. Freaky.


----------



## Beaversson

when I was turkey hunting a new spot I kept hearing a chorus of what sounded like demented turkey's who smoked 2 packs a day. I called for awile then went in to investigate. In the very tall tree i see a flock of about 30 great blue herons standing on nest's at the top of the tree's. 2 Foot tall birds standing in a tree is a weird sight.


----------



## fishdog9

i thought i saw it all when...sitting in my trre stand about a mile back off the raod. The neighbor kid (who was about 13) comes wondering out in the woods, corn feild, right in front of my stand, i ask him what he is doing and nothing, no answer just continues on.. OK still early ill see what happnes, well about 5 -10 minutes later i here a quad or something so i think, around the corner here comes the kids mom on a riding lawn mower looking for the kid, remember im back at least a mile, she finally MOWS her way to front of my stand, i yell at her to get her attention, and she asked if i had seen her boy, i point her in the direction he took off, at this time i can see both of them accross the corn feild wondering and riding around, yea the hunt is pretty much over, but i couldnt stop watching, not 10 minutes later a here another engine noise, around the corner here comes the old man looking for both of them, yep on another riding lawn mower. Needless to say the family is not all there.....had to laugh any ways, not to many times you get to see that.....


----------



## Shooter Buck

sorry to butt in late into the duscussion...but the snake from page 2 or 3 caught my attention. where was that snake from?


----------



## Perferator

Shooter Buck said:


> sorry to butt in late into the duscussion...but the snake from page 2 or 3 caught my attention. where was that snake from?


I dont know if this will help your question but here in michigan we have the hognosed snake. I've seen a few of them.....immediately frightening to come upon if you dont know what it is.


----------



## GIDEON

Perferator said:


> I dont know if this will help your question but here in michigan we have the hognosed snake. I've seen a few of them.....immediately frightening to come upon if you dont know what it is.


 And quite entertaining if you happen to have a seven iron in your hand. Did I mention that I hate snakes


----------



## Perferator

GIDEON said:


> And quite entertaining if you happen to have a seven iron in your hand. Did I mention that I hate snakes


You and me both:tdo12:


----------



## CMich Sportsman

Perferator said:


> One day while having lunch at one of the vendors at Cedar Pointe we heard a sparrow going nuts. If you've ever been there you know the little birdies hide in the shrubs along the fenceline to the rides waiting for a snack of left behind tidbits. We looked to see which sparrow was putting up such a fuss and were taken by complete surprise to see the little birdie in the beak of a very large seagull. The seagull gave a quick toss of the sparrow, opened his beak and swallowed the thing whole. Gone. Just that quick. That seagull was visibly larger than any of the other gulls there. Freaky.


LOL! thats what a lifetime of carnival food will do to you. so far we've had mutant deer and mutant seagulls what can we get next?ne_eye:


----------



## T-Bone0717

Ole Spike said:


> Three years or so ago I saw a snake crawling through the snow during ML season in December!


Be careful....was probally a pack snake


----------



## greengrandrapids

A couple of deer seasons ago up near Hubbard Lake at the local buck pole, a guy had shot a buck that had one side of another bucks rack lodged in its skull.

My buddy's father had shot a nice mule deer (while I lived in Oregon). He approached the deer pocked it with the barrel of his gun to make sure it was dead. Deer didn't move, wasn't breathing. 10 minutes or so go by and he gets ready to field dress the deer. He rolls the deer over and it must have been nerves but the deer kicks him square in the nuts, nothing else moved just the legs. To this day I am sure not to put myself in a comprimising position.


----------



## Perferator

greengrandrapids said:


> A couple of deer seasons ago up near Hubbard Lake at the local buck pole, a guy had shot a buck that had one side of another bucks rack lodged in its skull.
> 
> My buddy's father had shot a nice mule deer (while I lived in Oregon). He approached the deer pocked it with the barrel of his gun to make sure it was dead. Deer didn't move, wasn't breathing. 10 minutes or so go by and he gets ready to field dress the deer. He rolls the deer over and it must have been nerves but the deer kicks him square in the nuts, nothing else moved just the legs. To this day I am sure not to put myself in a comprimising position.


Something I'd expect from a doe:lol:


----------



## maroon89

**

*I wasn't in the woods at the time, but my trail camera caught this lovely couple posing in front of my corn field bow blind. *%#@@* In-laws*


----------



## Trophy Specialist

While deer hunting, I have been attacked (buzzed) by owls at least 10 times. It happened again last week while hunting in the U.P. I was in a treestand a bout 35' from the ground. It was past shooting time, so I lowered my bow, unhooked my harness, and was about to start climbing down when a huge owl swoops to within inches of my face. It then lands on a nearby branch and sits there looking at me. I shined my flash light on it and it was a bared owl sitting just 5' from me. It showed no fear of me at all. I started getting my camera out but it flew off to a nearby tree before I could get a shot. I've been attacked by bared, great horned and screech owls. Once I got attacked by three bared owls and then actually knocked my hat off and scratched me on the head. I don't know why owls like me so much but it is getting ridiculous.


----------



## stinky reinke

Maybe you look like a mouse.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

A couple years back my dad and I were walking back to the truck after the morning hunt and notice some of the yellow crime scene tape in the woods. A small 10 by 10 area was taped off and we notice one tree appeared to have some buck shot holes in it. We had no clue what it was about and left. We asked a local in the store if he knew anything about it. He told us a guy commited suicide in that same area a few months earlier. It must have been that same spot. I just wonder why the tape was still up there? Creepy.....


----------



## smithb39

Trophy Specialist said:


> While deer hunting, I have been attacked (buzzed) by owls at least 10 times. It happened again last week while hunting in the U.P. I was in a treestand a bout 35' from the ground. It was past shooting time, so I lowered my bow, unhooked my harness, and was about to start climbing down when a huge owl swoops to within inches of my face. It then lands on a nearby branch and sits there looking at me. I shined my flash light on it and it was a bared owl sitting just 5' from me. It showed no fear of me at all. I started getting my camera out but it flew off to a nearby tree before I could get a shot. I've been attacked by bared, great horned and screech owls. Once I got attacked by three bared owls and then actually knocked my hat off and scratched me on the head. I don't know why owls like me so much but it is getting ridiculous.


Maybe because you hunt 35' from the ground, that must be the flying level of owls.


----------



## hunting fool

thats what i was thinking


----------



## Doubtndude

Trophy Specialist said:


> While deer hunting, I have been attacked (buzzed) by owls at least 10 times. It happened again last week while hunting in the U.P. I was in a treestand a bout 35' from the ground. It was past shooting time, so I lowered my bow, unhooked my harness, and was about to start climbing down when a huge owl swoops to within inches of my face. It then lands on a nearby branch and sits there looking at me. I shined my flash light on it and it was a bared owl sitting just 5' from me. It showed no fear of me at all. I started getting my camera out but it flew off to a nearby tree before I could get a shot. I've been attacked by bared, great horned and screech owls. Once I got attacked by three bared owls and then actually knocked my hat off and scratched me on the head. I don't know why owls like me so much but it is getting ridiculous.


Take off that **** skin hat!:lol:


----------



## Trophy Specialist

smithb39 said:


> Maybe because you hunt 35' from the ground, that must be the flying level of owls.


I've had it happen while hunting on the ground too. Most of these encounters happened in the wilds of the big woods, but twice I've been attacked in S. MI.


----------



## Perferator

Trophy Specialist said:


> While deer hunting, I have been attacked (buzzed) by owls at least 10 times. It happened again last week while hunting in the U.P. I was in a treestand a bout 35' from the ground. It was past shooting time, so I lowered my bow, unhooked my harness, and was about to start climbing down when a huge owl swoops to within inches of my face. It then lands on a nearby branch and sits there looking at me. I shined my flash light on it and it was a bared owl sitting just 5' from me. It showed no fear of me at all. I started getting my camera out but it flew off to a nearby tree before I could get a shot. I've been attacked by bared, great horned and screech owls. Once I got attacked by three bared owls and then actually knocked my hat off and scratched me on the head. I don't know why owls like me so much but it is getting ridiculous.


I've had great horned owls come in verrrrry close (not hit though) when using a rabbit in distress call for coyotes. Hunting at night can be exciting with owls in the area. They sure are quiet when they want to be.


----------



## LakeCityMi

One night hunting on a farm in Lake City, Mi i heard some noise behind me in the hard woods, i turned around and seen it was two cub bears heading right toward me.

One of the bear came to the bottom of my tree stand, where i had a 35 MM film canister with a cotton ball in it with some doe in heat for cover scent. 

The bear starts to chew on the 35 MM canister and it pops out of his mouth into the air, the bear looks up and see's me leaning over my tree stand and bounds off about 15 yards. 

Then the two nonchalantly walk back to where they came.

The very next night in the same stand i seen a badger, first and only one to date.


----------



## LakeCityMi

Trophy Specialist said:


> While deer hunting, I have been attacked (buzzed) by owls at least 10 times. It happened again last week while hunting in the U.P. I was in a treestand a bout 35' from the ground. It was past shooting time, so I lowered my bow, unhooked my harness, and was about to start climbing down when a huge owl swoops to within inches of my face. It then lands on a nearby branch and sits there looking at me. I shined my flash light on it and it was a bared owl sitting just 5' from me. It showed no fear of me at all. I started getting my camera out but it flew off to a nearby tree before I could get a shot. I've been attacked by bared, great horned and screech owls. Once I got attacked by three bared owls and then actually knocked my hat off and scratched me on the head. I don't know why owls like me so much but it is getting ridiculous.



I have had this happen also, My dad calls them white faced owls?


----------



## sourdough44

A couple parked "doing it" with the truck door open.


----------



## PikeLaker

1) While driving on the highway, saw a rabbit run across, halfway he gets swooped up by a hawk, the hawk, while in the air with the rabbit gets blasted by a semi!

2) My dog likes to fish with me and I swear he knows I have a fish on before I do, must be able to sense the line vibration???. He'll be laying there and just starts freaking out a second before I feel anything.

And because poo stories are always fun.......

3) The same dog from above is a pup and going on his first fishing trip with myself and my college buddies all in our 20's at the time. The spot we camp is right on the river and someone has graciuosly erected a "box" for those who need it. The "box" is open sided, my little puppy darts in, grabs a wad of a previous users used toilet paper and takes off. The 4 of us have to chase down the dog before he eats said paper. The puppy thinks it is a game of course. 4 fresh faced twenty somethings from the city chasing a dog through the woods with used toilet paper in his mouth, in the UP. Two very grizzled, woods wise guys drive up to this scene and watch in disbelief......and then join in to help!:lol: We thanked them with a few adult beverages and they were on their way.

4) I was 9 years old and "hunting" with my uncle, basically I sat in his blind with him while he hunted. It was my first "deer camp" a proud moment for a young lad. Let's just say a 9 year old's constitution isn't used to "deer camp" type food
Sitting in the blind on a cool fall morning, I suddenly realize that I've got to go, tell my uncle, and he hands me a roll and tells me to go off into woods....I'm horrified, where's the toilet!? I reluctantly head out, I'm nine, its cold, somewhat dark, I'm a little scared of the woods.
In the words of my uncle around deer camp fires to this day (I'm now 40 years old!) "I'm sitting in the blind, a slight breeze...the most god awfull smell, I turn and see Jeff's white ***** no more than 20ft away from the blind, upwind. He sits back in the blind and smell is getting worse...he crapped in his cover-alls! As we're packing to leave, some bird hunters and their dogs show up about 100yds away, they don't see us but you can hear them talking, "Hey, Bob, what in the H&ll is that smell? Something died over here!"

That story never seems to go away!:lol:


----------



## mydogisscout

great stuff here guys, lets keep this going! anything Scary????


----------



## Trophy Specialist

A couple years ago I killed a doe, dressed it out and then drug it back to camp. After I was done removing the tenderloins a weasel came in and started eating the doe with me standing right there a couple feet away. It showed no fear of me at all and also did not show any aggression. It hung around until my dog eventually chased it off and it never returned.


----------



## Ole Spike

Trophy Specialist said:


> While deer hunting, I have been attacked (buzzed) by owls at least 10 times. It happened again last week while hunting in the U.P. I was in a treestand a bout 35' from the ground. It was past shooting time, so I lowered my bow, unhooked my harness, and was about to start climbing down when a huge owl swoops to within inches of my face. It then lands on a nearby branch and sits there looking at me. I shined my flash light on it and it was a bared owl sitting just 5' from me. It showed no fear of me at all. I started getting my camera out but it flew off to a nearby tree before I could get a shot. I've been attacked by bared, great horned and screech owls. Once I got attacked by three bared owls and then actually knocked my hat off and scratched me on the head. I don't know why owls like me so much but it is getting ridiculous.


Owls must hate me as well. Got buzzed three times in a row last year by a barred owl. Happened just after dark and the last time I swung my bow like a baseball bat and nearly knocked him out of the park. Those things are unpredictable.


----------



## Nealbopper

A friend of mine, Scott, was bow hunting and decides to move his stand. While walking in the woods he sees a body sitting against a tree. He thinks to himself that someone is playing a Halloween joke and walks closer. No Joke. Walks to the home owners house and they walk out together. yep, it's a dead body. But that's not all...... They call the authorities and they come out. While investigating they flash their lights up in the tree and see a garden hose hanging almost to the ground. The body is headless, did I mention that? Well, as it turns out this guy climbed a tree to hang himself in June. (that's when they found his car) hangs in the tree so long that the hose stretches down and finally the head goes POP! The body falls just right against the tree that he's just sitting there. The heads 15 feet away. Two black guys come to retrieve the body and while picking it up the mice scramble out and it scares the **** out of the guys. They can pick up a headless body but a few little mice scare them. How funny! Now my friend is known as, Dead body Scotty! LOL


----------



## jakeo

Nealbopper said:


> A friend of mine, Scott, was bow hunting and decides to move his stand. While walking in the woods he sees a body sitting against a tree. He thinks to himself that someone is playing a Halloween joke and walks closer. No Joke. Walks to the home owners house and they walk out together. yep, it's a dead body. But that's not all...... They call the authorities and they come out. While investigating they flash their lights up in the tree and see a garden hose hanging almost to the ground. The body is headless, did I mention that? Well, as it turns out this guy climbed a tree to hang himself in June. (that's when they found his car) hangs in the tree so long that the hose stretches down and finally the head goes POP! The body falls just right against the tree that he's just sitting there. The heads 15 feet away. Two black guys come to retrieve the body and while picking it up the mice scramble out and it scares the **** out of the guys. They can pick up a headless body but a few little mice scare them. How funny! Now my friend is known as, Dead body Scotty! LOL


Id find a new spot.


----------



## hunting man

Well at least that trespasser is "dead" quiet and didnt steal your gear..


----------



## Perferator

That's freaky. Just plain freaky.


----------



## BuckNuttz

Strangest thing I have seen in the outdoors? After a fishing trip out on lake erie, my buddy and I are driving north bound on I75 just bsing about the day we had on the water. I am periodically scanning the highway. I see what looks like a mallard duck standing on the edge of the road, in the fast lane median. I notice as we get closer there is a dead racoon laying next to the duck, as we start to pass the mallard drops its head and grabs a piece and lifts its head to swallow the tasty morsel it has just grabbed. I look forward down the road in disbelief, then turn to my buddy, who then turns to me and says "Did you just see that?". We both said at the same time "The duck eating a dead raccoon?" Since when do ducks eat road kill???? Never saw it before or since.


----------



## Whit1

I've been following this great thread.......what a huge, pleasant change from some of the other types of threads that we see in here especially at this time of year.

Here's a few that I've witnessed in over a 1/2 century of outdoor activity.

*A very large* northern pike taking a red wing black bird off a log near the shore of Lincoln Lake in Kent County.

*A great horned* owl gliding by me and only a few feet away from my position while I was bowhunting in a treestand. You never hear them coming and a wing span of over six feet is impressive when viewed from close quarters.

*Seeing a male sparrow hawk* sit in a tree a few feet from my treestand position. The hawk was trying to catch dinner.........bird's on the ground eating corn.......and failed every time. This happened for a couple of years and on an almost evening basis.

*From another treestand* and again for a few years I watched a weasal in all white scamper about the upper limbs of nearby trees much like a squirrel. It would be late October/early November with no snow on the ground so the weasal was very easy to spot.

*Watching, all at one time, *deer, turkeys, two rabbits, and a gray fox eating corn. (that was back when it was legal to feed deer for "recreational viewing"). The fox paid no attention to the turkeys or rabbits and they weren't alarmed at the fox's presence. The deer were between the fox and the small game which probably helped.


----------



## Skinner 2

Been attacked 4 times from owls. Twice in treestands and twice while calling coyotes with a predator call. One owl hit me on my left eyebrow and left a good scar. 

Two years ago a raccoon climbed onto my platform with me while I was bow hunting. I decided it was close enough and tried to brush him away with my foot. Well said **** must have thought I was an owl from he!! and in an instant I had four feet and teeth digging into my right leg. I then danced a one legged jig on my treestand trying to dislodge said ****. NOTE you also cannot draw a bow and aim between your feet.

On a cold November morning late deer season I was fishing a UP river for steelhead. I was sitting on the bank and saw a large bever swimming my way. I decided to see how close it would come. When it was within feet of me I decided to scare it. Have you ever noticed how much water a beaver can spalsh. I was soaked and then my clothes froze. I still fished lol

While calling coyotes one morning we called in a fat lady wearing a pink nightgown. She could hear the calls and would walk out to the fence row looking for the source of the sound. 

Um Houghton Lake. confronted by a black bear in October. I had walked within a few feet of it. It bounced on it's front legs, snapped it jaws and made all kinds of sounds I never heard. Some of the sounds may have been from my backside!:yikes:

Houghton lake again. I was runnning a trapline with a buddy after dark. As we rounded a bend my headlights shined a field. In the field was a very tall dark figure. I saw it and knew the field. Nothing that tall grew in it. I kept quiet. A short distance down the road buddy speaks up and asks If I saw anything. I asked like a large dark figure standing there. He looked at me and asked if Iwas going to go back and look. NOPE I replied. Next day we looked the field over. Nothing growing there and to this day I have no idea what we saw.

Here is one we caused;

Running ***** one night our dog run a **** through some cottages well in the woods. we run to head the dogs off. TOO late two dog go under one cabin. One heck of a ******* fight in the crawl space. We knock on door and no answer. Figure hunter not in. Short time later we hear a voice to shut teh dog up or there were going to get shot.... finally dogs kill **** and come out. Guy still will not come out or answer door. Next day we go back to appoligze. Now there are more cars and when we introduce ourselves they start rooling and crying. Seems we really freaked the guy out as he thought he was under attack. He said the whole cabin was moving. dishes rattling and stuff falling. Even the fight noises got him. Come to find out the dogs backs were hitting the joists and causing the cabin to dance. Guy's buddies thought it was some kind of story the guy made up since they dropped him off early, drunk and to sleep it off. 

Spring steelhead fishing UP canoe passes me. I was walking down a trail and they didn't see me I assume. Short distance down the trail as I round a bend there squats a nice looking woman facing me only a few feet away. I said excuse me and walked around her. 

**** hunting late night SE Michigan. Dogs treed on Private land behind a large house off the road quite a bit. Lights were on and quite a few cars parked so we walked up to the house and knocked on the door. A woman (we think) answered the door in a long black hooded robe. The hood was up and we could not see her face, just chin. House was lite with nothing but candles that we could see through the open door. She just stood there and never spoke. We told her about the dogs and she nodded once then closed the door. Still never said a word. Matter of fact we never even saw a hand!

I also saw two bodies pulled out of Houghton lake. Even saw one floating before Sherriff arrived on scene. I saw two removed from the Detroit too. River

Skinner


----------



## Greekrukus

are you the narbinger of bad luck??? seems to me like no one would want to hunt with you anymore??? strange figure in a field, creepy people in robes, scaring the hell out of s drunk guy, dont bother to ever mention to me hunting with you!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Many years ago in the U.P. we were visiting Hulbert where they fed the deer. We came across a big tom turkey in the parking lot. My friend got a little too close and the turkey attacked him. I was laughing and taking photos when the turkey turned on me and chased me up a snowbank. Turkeys can be nasty.


----------



## FREEPOP

Two years ago my buddy and I went fishing to this lake/pond way back in on some state land. We were fishing around it when he said "huh, look at that crane there". I said "where?" and he casted his floating rapala near it. Yep, that crane snatched up the rapala and began flying. I immediately started laughing so hard, I thought I was going to wet my pants. I the mean time, the crane was flying behind me and his line was headed towards my throat. Just before it became taught, the crane dropped the rapala. We had a good laugh about that, to this day.


----------



## reflexshooter

Was bowhunting in my stand three years ago on the evening of the opener. I had a small orphaned yearling doe eating about 10 yards in front of me. Then from behind and to the left I hear a small bleat from 50 or so yards out. I slowly turned around to see a smaller orphan coming across the oaks bleating for company so my attention turns to the response from the larger one. She ate for a minute or two then casually looks up at the smaller one heading her way. She walks over to meet the smaller one about 15 yards behind me as I quietly turned to watch what happens. The two touched noses and sniffed each other out for a second or two then the larger one takes half a step back and raises her right hoof and smacks the other one right on top of the head! Sounded like the thump of a ripe pumpkin! As I sat there and tried not to laugh out loud the larger one turns and walks away leaving the smaller one standing there with a look on its face like "what did I do?". The smaller one followed at about 25 yrds from the larger one as they ate their way out of sight.


----------



## reflexshooter

Was hunting one Thanksgiving morning with the ole .35 rem. Had a nice doe come out at about 125 yrds. A stretch for the open sights but I laid it out there and took a shot at her. She was hit but moved around where I could still see her as I watched. I was about to take another shot when her and her group moved out. My uncle heard my shot and came down to help me track her. We start out on the trail and go slowly about 50 yrds and stopped to watch ahead in a small clearing. As we stand there in the open in full blaze orange we see movement from the right side of the clearing. Two deer come in to the clearing and we had another doe tag to fill. So he pulled up and shot the lead one dropping it in its tracks. 30 yards with a 30-30 put a good shot on it. About 5 seconds go by and the one he just shot stands up and moves about 25 yrds away and stands there as it is shot and put down. 

When we moved up to where he made the first shot his is laying there in the middle of the field. A quick return to the blood trail showed mine was laying in the field and the smaller one fell on it when he shot. She wasn't dead yet and stood up and moved over to the end of clearing getting shot and put down.

Just another experience we have had. We joked about "stacking them up" and still do once in a while.


----------



## CowboyUp

Was at my cabin over looking long lake last fall with a buddy of mine. Not long after we got there, he was near the window looking at the lake and said hey theres a deer on the point by the island, so i looked and didnt see anything, then a few minutes later he said the same thing, but this time with the binoculars i saw a doe at the point enter the water and swim to the nearby island, not five minutes later a small buck hits the point and goes in the water and to the island, when he got there, the doe entered the water on the opposite side of the island and made the 200+ yd swim to the opposite shore, the buck then gave up and swam back to the point where he had come from, i couldnt believe the effort the doe took to get away!


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Twice I've been salmon fishing and had deer swim out past me miles from shore. Both times I was able to drive them back to shore saving their lives. Last year a guy I know hails me on the radio saying he has a 10 point buck swimming next to him a mile off the state park by Rogers City. He had heard about my experiences and I told him what to do. He was able to drive it back to shore saving it. Many times I've come across dead deer floating dead out in Lake Michigan and Lake Huron while I was fishing offshore steelhead. I would guess that a lot of deer die on the Great Lakes swimming to their deaths.


----------



## GrouseHntr

Ok so, here are a few for the birds....
1. This didn't happen to me but it has been told by my grandparents for as long as I remember. They were out on the deck overlooking a lake in the NLP with their neighbors. The neighbors dog, a little poodle, is running around the yard. Out of nowhere an eagle swoops down and snatches up the poodle. My grandfather said you could hear the yapping slowly fade into the sky.

2. While bowhunting the edge of a swamp last year I heard a bunch of yotes roaring about something. I was turned, with my right shoulder leaned against the tree, watching the horizon towrds where the yotes were. Our of nowhere I hear like a "whoosh" to my left. I turn my head and all I see are long black claws, and long wings spread wide. All I can think is "oh ****!" The owl sees my head move I assume and dodges to the left and lands 6ft from me. We stared at each other for probably five minutes before he flew off. It took me another 15 minutes just to move after that. Stupid white faced owls lol.

3. While bass fishing with my brother one afternoon, a cormorant (sp?) begins following us around. Mind you we are in a little 12 ft aluminum. I am in the back of the boat with my brother in front. The bird swims to within a few feet of us and then towards the front. My brother says "This thing looks p****d", to which I reply "Nahhh" just before the bird leaps out of the water and lands on the front of the boat with its wings spread making some gawdawful noise. My brother fell backwards in his seat and grabs the paddle, and still in one motion take a home run swing. The bird disappeared under the water and finally popped up about 200yds away. Some people on a pontoon boat not far away thought this was the funniest thing ever. To this day we have no idea why it was so upset at us.

And then........just an interesting one. One snow covered day I see a black dot bouncing up and down on the snow. Couldn't figure it out, until it got closer and I could put the scope on it. Was a white weasel with a mouse or something in it's mouth...


----------



## Jacob Huffman

Last year bow hunting I see a doe and fawn come out fo the swamp about 30 yards away...the doe suddenly looks toward the trail that I take in...So I just naturally look that way also...Well here comes an orange and white cat walking toward the doe and fawn...The doe has her ears pointing all the way forward but is not blowing or anything ,she's just staring at this cat ...The cat walks right up to the doe, and as the doe stretches out her neck to smell the cat, the cat smacks her about 4-5 times supper fast...The cat and doe run away from each other about 20 feet...then I spook both of them from laughing so loud...:lol:


----------



## Skinner 2

Trophy Specialist said:


> Twice I've been salmon fishing and had deer swim out past me miles from shore. Both times I was able to drive them back to shore saving their lives. Last year a guy I know hails me on the radio saying he has a 10 point buck swimming next to him a mile off the state park by Rogers City. He had heard about my experiences and I told him what to do. He was able to drive it back to shore saving it. Many times I've come across dead deer floating dead out in Lake Michigan and Lake Huron while I was fishing offshore steelhead. I would guess that a lot of deer die on the Great Lakes swimming to their deaths.


I fiend of mine caught (Downrigger rod went off) a drowned 10 point off Adams Point some years back.

Skinner


----------



## Skinner 2

A co-worker told me about this one. Said it happened some time back.

His family sas a place around Alpena or Atlanta. He goes up with a buddy to bow hunt. On they way up he tells about his his "Nutty " neighbor. As they drive past the gate the neighbor is out and talks with them...Neked,

So night comes and goes and out into the treestands they go. He has his buddy in the stand near "nutty's place" as daylight comes all heck breaks loose at the cabin or on the way too. Buddy is yelling for help and carrying on. By the time co-workers get there buddy is puking and can hardly talk. Nutty is hanging in a tree dead near or at the stand the friend went too. As it got light he saw the body.

Cell phone didn't work there then so they go to "nutty's house and break in and use his phone. Cops come out. Ends up the guy was murdered then hung in the tree. They broke into the crime scene to use the phone. Weekend was shot.

He swears this happened.


----------



## Doe

Skinner 2 said:


> Been attacked 4 times from owls. Twice in treestands and twice while calling coyotes with a predator call. One owl hit me on my left eyebrow and left a good scar.
> 
> Two years ago a raccoon climbed onto my platform with me while I was bow hunting. I decided it was close enough and tried to brush him away with my foot. Well said **** must have thought I was an owl from he!! and in an instant I had four feet and teeth digging into my right leg. I then danced a one legged jig on my treestand trying to dislodge said ****. NOTE you also cannot draw a bow and aim between your feet.
> 
> On a cold November morning late deer season I was fishing a UP river for steelhead. I was sitting on the bank and saw a large bever swimming my way. I decided to see how close it would come. When it was within feet of me I decided to scare it. Have you ever noticed how much water a beaver can spalsh. I was soaked and then my clothes froze. I still fished lol
> 
> While calling coyotes one morning we called in a fat lady wearing a pink nightgown. She could hear the calls and would walk out to the fence row looking for the source of the sound.
> 
> Um Houghton Lake. confronted by a black bear in October. I had walked within a few feet of it. It bounced on it's front legs, snapped it jaws and made all kinds of sounds I never heard. Some of the sounds may have been from my backside!:yikes:
> 
> Houghton lake again. I was runnning a trapline with a buddy after dark. As we rounded a bend my headlights shined a field. In the field was a very tall dark figure. I saw it and knew the field. Nothing that tall grew in it. I kept quiet. A short distance down the road buddy speaks up and asks If I saw anything. I asked like a large dark figure standing there. He looked at me and asked if Iwas going to go back and look. NOPE I replied. Next day we looked the field over. Nothing growing there and to this day I have no idea what we saw.
> 
> Here is one we caused;
> 
> Running ***** one night our dog run a **** through some cottages well in the woods. we run to head the dogs off. TOO late two dog go under one cabin. One heck of a ******* fight in the crawl space. We knock on door and no answer. Figure hunter not in. Short time later we hear a voice to shut teh dog up or there were going to get shot.... finally dogs kill **** and come out. Guy still will not come out or answer door. Next day we go back to appoligze. Now there are more cars and when we introduce ourselves they start rooling and crying. Seems we really freaked the guy out as he thought he was under attack. He said the whole cabin was moving. dishes rattling and stuff falling. Even the fight noises got him. Come to find out the dogs backs were hitting the joists and causing the cabin to dance. Guy's buddies thought it was some kind of story the guy made up since they dropped him off early, drunk and to sleep it off.
> 
> Spring steelhead fishing UP canoe passes me. I was walking down a trail and they didn't see me I assume. Short distance down the trail as I round a bend there squats a nice looking woman facing me only a few feet away. I said excuse me and walked around her.
> 
> **** hunting late night SE Michigan. Dogs treed on Private land behind a large house off the road quite a bit. Lights were on and quite a few cars parked so we walked up to the house and knocked on the door. A woman (we think) answered the door in a long black hooded robe. The hood was up and we could not see her face, just chin. House was lite with nothing but candles that we could see through the open door. She just stood there and never spoke. We told her about the dogs and she nodded once then closed the door. Still never said a word. Matter of fact we never even saw a hand!
> 
> I also saw two bodies pulled out of Houghton lake. Even saw one floating before Sherriff arrived on scene. I saw two removed from the Detroit too. River
> 
> Skinner


*Skinner -*
*ROFL!!! This is hysterical! I especially like how you flushed a fat lady and the noises the bear was making! I love to laugh this hard in the morning! Good one, man! :lol::evil:*


----------



## EZHOOPS

Ok so this isn't as funny as others but.. here goes..

My buddy and I were ice fishin in one of the canals off north river road, we're in the heart of the canal system. Houses are all round and if I remember correctly it was a snow day (I was still in high school, so I and every other high schooler in the area had the day off). So we set up the shanty get settled in and my buddy and I are killing the perch, gills, and an occasional crappie. When all of a sudden he jumps to his feet screaming and yelling in pain. I look at him and say what the h*** are you doing, sit down and shut up your spookin' the fish. He screams back "SOMETHING JUST BIT MY *****" so he starts tearing off his snowsuit and examines his **** and finds that he has a small welt and its swollen. I say to him they're no insects around this time of year, its winter. He replies than what the heck happen. So we figure it as a mystery. Then as I pull in the next fish it falls off the hook and flaps around inside the shanty on the floor and eventually sneaks itself into the corner of the shanty behind my buddy. As I look and reach back to get the fish I notice something shiney on the shanty floor, I pick it up and examine and its a pellet. So I show it to my friend and he says yeah, thats what the H*** hurt so bad, I bet someone shot me. I look at him like he is crazy (cause he is) and upon further investigation (just like the the FBI investigating Kennedy's shooters) we examine the outside of the shanty and find a small pellet size hole and have my buddy re-enact where he was sitting and follow the entrance hole to see if it matches up with the welt on his **** and sure enough we have solved the crime. Anyone watching this spectacle must have been laughing on the floor. My suspicion is that some teenager having gotten bored on his day off decided to have some fun. We never figured out where the shot came from (my guess is that it came from the grassy knoll on the other side of the canal.) None-the-less not the most sportsmanlike thing to do but it was funny and it didn't happen to me so.

Also on these same canals with the same buddy again we were killin' the fish and all of sudden it slowed right down and then a muskrat jumps out of my hole and into the shanty. I've never seem two grown men tear themselves out of a shanty so fast. 

Lastly, again same canals. It was a typical January thaw and we decided we could walk on water. I feel through the ice and this same buddy decided that his ice fishing equipment was more important than my life. so as he still was walking on the ice moved all of his gear to a safe distance from the opening I was swimming in and then began to yell instructions to me.

I need some new friends


----------



## jakeo

pikenetter said:


> i know this is strange but i saw my wife smile and say something nice in the same day:yikes:


:lol::lol:


----------



## averageguy

pikenetter said:


> i know this is strange but i saw my wife smile and say something nice in the same day:yikes:


 And I thought the bass and the acorn story was hard to believe!


----------



## Whit1

pikenetter said:


> i know this is strange but i saw my wife smile and say something nice in the same day:yikes:


I could delete this post for you. We could call it a "mercy killing"............in case your wife ever saw it. :lol:


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I came very close to having to shoot two bucks this year in self defense. I had all my tags filled before gun season, so my deer camp routine consisted of a long hike each day with my dog (Each of us wear an orange vest). I was walking down a road (two-track) when a doe ran by right in front of me about running my lab over. He was sniffing her trail when I heard some grunting and here comes this adult buck trailing behind the doe about 50 yards. I realized then that I was standing on the doe's trail and he was heading right for me. I drew my pistol, but when the buck got to within 10' of me he saw us and bolted back from where he had come. At that instant, I spotted another buck about 20 yards into the woods in the direction that the buck had departed. He had is ears laid back and was looking real bad. Then suddenly another (third) buck appeared and they instantly clashed together in the most vicious buck fight I've ever seen. The fight lasted about 30 seconds until the third buck shoved the second buck back about 50' and they broke off. Obously they never knew I was there as the winner came right for me (I was still standing on the doe's trail). I had my dog by the collar and he was growling when that buck got to within 10' of us. I had my 9mm aimed right at him, but he thankfully stopped, snorted and dashed back from where he'd come taking the other buck with him. All three bucks were real nice adult bucks that would have dressed out at 180+ each. I could have easily shot two of them with my pistol.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Also, while up at deer camp this year I had a regular visitor that was kind of cool. I noticed a weasel hanging out by my camp, so I started running a mouse trap line and got him tamed to where I could feed him mice by hand. They are certainly cute little dudes, but when I saw him easily take down a squirrel and go after a snowshoe hare, I decided that it might not be wise to get too close to the vicious little devil. Ive had lots of close encounters with ermine over the years at my camp, so Im wondering if they are getting used to me there.


----------



## Greekrukus

streamertosser said:


> Where you going with this ruckus? lol



i dont know, heard something about some bodies disappearing up in the area years ago...


----------



## Talntedmrgreen

Trophy Specialist said:


> I came very close to having to shoot two bucks this year in self defense. I had all my tags filled before gun season, so my deer camp routine consisted of a long hike each day with my dog (Each of us wear an orange vest). I was walking down a road (two-track) when a doe ran by right in front of me about running my lab over. He was sniffing her trail when I heard some grunting and here comes this adult buck trailing behind the doe about 50 yards. I realized then that I was standing on the doe's trail and he was heading right for me. I drew my pistol, but when the buck got to within 10' of me he saw us and bolted back from where he had come. At that instant, I spotted another buck about 20 yards into the woods in the direction that the buck had departed. He had is ears laid back and was looking real bad. Then suddenly another (third) buck appeared and they instantly clashed together in the most vicious buck fight I've ever seen. The fight lasted about 30 seconds until the third buck shoved the second buck back about 50' and they broke off. Obously they never knew I was there as the winner came right for me (I was still standing on the doe's trail). I had my dog by the collar and he was growling when that buck got to within 10' of us. I had my 9mm aimed right at him, but he thankfully stopped, snorted and dashed back from where he'd come taking the other buck with him. All three bucks were real nice adult bucks that would have dressed out at 180+ each. I could have easily shot two of them with my pistol.


I had forgotten, but had a similar experience on nov 13. I was alone in cap and went for a stroll (took a brew, so the pistol stayed in the trailer). A doe blasted over a hill, hit the twotrack I was on and headed my way. A forkere was on her tail. She hit the brakes at 3 or 4 yards and broke hard right as the forker hit her in the rear. He never saw me, but her and I both needed to clean our drawers. 

It happens QUICK!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coders

I took up hunting later in life then most, around 18. My dad ,who was a pretty avid hunter earlier in life, was diabecitc and unable to take me out to the woods growing up so I was lucky enoough to have a boss I was working for take me under his wing and help me learn the ropes. My first year of Bow we're up on 200 acres up near Hubbard Lake and our first walk of the property we come arcross a bear scat, which was cool at first. Opening morning at dark-thirty as im walking back to my stand, the whole bear scat idea wasn't so cool. I get climbed up into my stand and I clip into my harness and start to relax in the moonlight. Daylight is just starting to peer over the trees, right at the point of 'is that a branch or is that a deer?" and somthing about 2 feet above my tree stand takes off out of the tree. Scared beyond belief I drop my bow and backpack and try to scurry down the latter as fast as I could, only to realize I forgot to unhook my harness. To this day I'm mad at my, at the time, boss for not telling me turkeys nest in trees!


----------



## solohunter

jakeo said:


> Love these threads......Here is a couple of mine.
> 
> 1) I was young (19?) and my parents were up in Grayling and my boss was nice enuff to let me off early on a Thursday so I could go up to camp with them. I drove up there with my jon-boat in truck and found their camper locked and no one around. I went over to a little lake I knew of and took the back way in. I was fishing, enjoying a beverage and hearing the artillary around me when this copter all of a sudden fired up right on the other side of the weeds I was fishing. OMG...talk about scarry. It lifted off and they were hovering right over me, boats rocking from the blade turbulence and im starring up at them. I never rowed so fast back to my truck where I was met by a MP officer.....wondering how I got in there. He explained this was a closed off area. I put boat into rear of truck and showed him where I came in.
> He said they thought they had it all secured but I must have been a regular. I remember him laughing when I told him I was from Ohio and got up there a few times a year....not a regular. Those copters are huge when they are right above you.
> .


We may have met :lol: I have gone in and removed fishermen from kyle, lonesome and several other ponds in and around range 40. I also spent a short time hunkered down in a bomb crater inside the range due to an unscheduled gun run by the A-10s, MP radios at that time didnt work well up there, even worse below ground level !!!!
PS; fishing inside the arty range wasnt that good,


----------



## solohunter

The sillyest thing I ever did was sneaking out to my bow stand, wooden chair stand up a cedar tree about 20 feet in a swamp, opening day 30 minutes before daylight, silently climbing up the tree limbs, I get eye level with my chair and hear a very loud growling start, something very mad is sitting on my padded seat about a foot from my face snarling at me,, ****,,, I leaned back as far as my arm would allow and pulled my 9mm and in self defense shot numerous holes in my stand seat,,, never saw it leave, flash blinded,, so much for sneaking in befoer daylight, had to explain this to the others who were hunting with me at lunch time. ya it got alot of laughs,, I got to sit on a splintered seat all morning.


----------



## outdoorjess

Trophy Specialist said:


> Also, while up at deer camp this year I had a regular visitor that was kind of cool. I noticed a weasel hanging out by my camp, so I started running a mouse trap line and got him tamed to where I could feed him mice by hand. They are certainly cute little dudes, but when I saw him easily take down a squirrel and go after a snowshoe hare, I decided that it might not be wise to get too close to the vicious little devil. Ive had lots of close encounters with ermine over the years at my camp, so Im wondering if they are getting used to me there.


we had one around our camp this year and the thing was so tame i put on a pair of thick leather gloves and actually picked it up, funny thing is we havent been up there in years so i dont know if i just didn't see us as a threat or what


----------



## sjk984

On the 4th of july last year we were at the boat ramp on saginaw bay waiting our turn to launch. When we put our boat in a guy came down the dock asking were the boat that was before us went. When we told him they were in the channel heading out he was a little PO that they were playing a game on him. Untill they throttled up and started to disappear in to the bay. We offered him a ride out with us and he accepted. After a wile of looking we could not find his buddies boat. We started fishing. he wasnt to worried because he had the keys to the truck at the launch. When we returned to the dock about 4 hrs later) the police and his buddies were there and they were all looking for him. 
It turns out his buddies forgot about him for almost 3 hrs. And all the messages he left them were locked in the truck with thier cell phones.


----------



## BigSteve

This year with all the wolves and harsh winter in the western U.P. the strangest thing we saw was a deer itself. I was beginning to think they were all together gone. Saw one doe during my brief time there.


----------



## GIDEON

Some years back my father and I were squirrel hunting. (In west Virginia). All morning long I had been entertained and intrigued by the number of low flying planes, and helicopters over head. These were not small planes, and were flying below the ridge line of the mountain. As the morning wore on I started walking around the side of the hill. I had moved about twenty yards, when suddenly, from out of a huge beech tree, steps a man. This man was not a hunter, but rather dressed like a soldier. His camo was so detailed that he blended perfectly with his surroundings. Seeing that he had startled me, actually scared the snot out of me, he proceeds to make small talk. Things like how are you doing, seen anything, but during the course of the conversation he mentions things like where my truck was parked, that It was from Mich. and that I was there with two older gentlemen, (my father and grandfather). He then proceeds to tell me that there aren't any squirrels in the area and that I would do better hunting elsewhere for the next couple of days. He never told me to leave, but I got the hint. As I was walking away, down the hill, every time I turned around there was another man. Five in all. The last time that I saw them they all waved. The next time I looked back they were all gone, not a sound, not a rustle of leaves, not a twig snapped. they were just gone. When I got back to the truck, my dad and grandpa were waiting for me, all packed up and ready to go. As they had had a similar encounter. The really weird part was that I had gotten there before daylight, sat down and hadn't moved. Never heard any unusual noises, seen any movement. And had shot four squirrels, and went and retrieved them.


----------



## Gobblerman

KalamazooKid said:


> Thunderhead.


 :lol::lol::lol:LMAO


----------



## bonefishbill

Perferator said:


> Was there a Hawken rifle in his grip with a note attached?


That's a good One..


----------



## Niles Coyote

Strangest, no. Neat yes!

Watched a redtail hawk take down a fox squirrel 30 yards away while in the deer blind. 

The hawk came from behind me at great speed and struck the squirrel that was near very small creek, rolling it. The hawk then perched on a near by limb and watch said squirrel for 30 minutes while it struggled to move out of the water. Once it had moved maybe 3 feet the hawk came in for a 2nd strike and perched again on a limb watching. After about 15 minutes it came back in and attempted to carry off the squirrel but it could not get enough lift, heavy squirrel... So He dined on him on a low dead tree.


----------



## Deadcenter

Some strange things that have happened to me in the outdoors.

When I was 14, I went out in the early am to a ground blind to bow hunt. About a half hour before shooting light, I hear a bunch of footsteps coming very close. They all stop and I am surrounded by what I think are deer. After about 30 seconds of silence they all start howling. It was a pack of coyotes. Scared the crap out of me.

While bowhunting at a buddies place near a corn feeder a few years back, a group of turkeys came in to eat. A group of cardinals would fly right past the turkey's heads and the turkeys would hiss and open their mouth like a cobra snake. This went on for quite a while.

The next one was probably the most scared I have ever been. I had 40 acres near Pickford in the UP. During bow season, I woke up early in my tiny camper and while still half asleep I opened the door to relieve myself. When I opened the door a huge, black german shepard tried to get in while it was snapping it's teeth and sticking it's head inside the camper. I could see the head and white teeth in the low light. I jumped straight into the air while slamming the door shut. 

Another time on the same property I woke up to hunt Thanksgiving weekend with fresh snow. I had a bait pile on my place and when I went to my blind, There were tons of fresh tracks from the night before. As the sun came up, I noticed alot of red lines all over the place. There was a really big track with stream of blood. It looked like the injured buck chased does all over my bait all night. There were so many tracks and so much blood in the snow that I didn't know where to start to track. I showed a neighbor and we tried to track it with no luck. 

About 20 years ago I was going up to muzzleloader hunt with my dad near Curran. It was very snowy and we were driving behind a drunk driver. My dad kept his distance and we had no cell phones back then. I saw a deer standing in the ditch up ahead and the drunk drove off the road, hit the deer, got back on the road and kept on going.


----------



## Stiny357

Perferator said:


> One day while having lunch at one of the vendors at Cedar Pointe we heard a sparrow going nuts. If you've ever been there you know the little birdies hide in the shrubs along the fenceline to the rides waiting for a snack of left behind tidbits. We looked to see which sparrow was putting up such a fuss and were taken by complete surprise to see the little birdie in the beak of a very large seagull. The seagull gave a quick toss of the sparrow, opened his beak and swallowed the thing whole. Gone. Just that quick. That seagull was visibly larger than any of the other gulls there. Freaky.


I used to work at a shipyard in CT and there were seagulls everywhere and they will eat anything. We where having lunch at an outdoor table and dropped a foil mayonaise packet and before we could pick it up, a seagull swooped in and swallowed it whole.


----------



## naturalmelly

tigerGSP said:


> We found a fifty dollar bill in side a zip lock bag taped to a stick in diff. area in our woods one year. The stick were in a middle of a small clearing in the swamp, dope lot. I took it and went out to dinner at red lobster that weekend


Great find!


----------



## houndcrazy

this ones freeky! i was walleye fishing about 3 years ago on otsego lake, and on the north end of the lake (bout 1 mile from my spot) it started raining and the lightning was hitting the water, at that point my hair and my dads felt weird, like bugs crawling around in it... then i casted a weighted X-RAP and i looked at the lure was 3 inchs from the water just sittin there and the mono line was straight up in the air like i casted over something, but i was 1/4 mile from shore! it turns out the electricity(from the lightning) caused the weird feeling and the mono (plastic) from not touching the water!!! we got outta there fast!!!!!:tdo12::tdo12::bloos:


----------



## CarnageProductions13

Walking in on a interspecies orgy between at least 20 Michigan cougars and sasquach's


----------



## CarnageProductions13

I have a story but my iPod is being stupid. Till tomorrow


----------



## CarnageProductions13

Alright might have just finally kinlled this thread ^ sorry.

I was hunting (Bow) with my dad about 9 years ago (so i was 8) i was still scared of the dark. Well as i was sitting in my stand waiting for light, when what appeared to be headlights flashed on and off behind me about 20 times. at the same time what appeared to be a low pitched coyote howl rang out. it scared the piss out of me (almost literally). I cowered in my treestand till first light lol. at first i though it might have been my neighbor, his house is 300 yards behind my stand but the gate and everything was locked because he dosnt stick around long after october 1st. 

My dads stand was 80 yards away but he never saw or heard anything. Oh well


----------



## CarnageProductions13

Yes killed it! Life long goal come true

Haters


----------



## folpak

petronius said:


> You should have picked it up in a pastlic bag and put it some where else.


*** hahahaha are you serious? pick up a 350-400# man poo in a bag!!!:lol: Ive heard it all. :lol::lol:


----------



## CarnageProductions13

Awwwman


----------



## beachrat

After the final morning hunt of my bowhunting trip a few years back I was walking the long way back to the truck. i was sort of scouting and feeling bad about the end of my vacation. I had a sudden case of "bowel discomfort" (a week of camp food). i found a handy log to lean on and quickly took off my overalls. when i had finished my business i put my camo back on and just as i zipped the zipper a nice doe stood up not 15 feet from where i had just ungraciously unloaded a very greasy breakfast combo! my bow was hanging from a branch half way between us. of course as soon as i made a move she busted.
I guess she was just gonna lay there and let me go by. and in my nervous rush of course i didnt see her. i bet she couldnt get that visual out of her head for a while. poor thing.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

This year during the first week of Nov I took a few days off to bow hunt. I hunted until around 10am that morning came in for a quick bite to eat and head back to my stand around 11am. Out in the field across the road were some crows flying around and I as I walked through the field I came over a small hill and a coyote took off into the swamp around 60yds in front of me. The crows and yote were grabbing a quick snack from a dead rodent. Well I continue on to my stand which is on the south side of the swamp, the yote went in on the east side. As I was sitting in my stand that yote came out in to the food plot about 50 yards in front of me, right in the wide open and laid down for a nap. After being there for around 30mins napping a flock of turkey's came out into the plot and surrounded that yote. The yote just kind of sat there and watched them and the turkeys were checking the yote out but none seem to concerned with the other and after a bit there were more than 20 turkeys anywhere from 30 yards to 5ft from that yote just kind of pecking around. I never would have guessed that those turkeys would hang around by that yote, or the yote allow them to do that witch out trying to grab a quick meal, which would have been a piece of cake. I did get some video with my phone and you can see turkeys circling around something but you cant see the yote in the video.


----------



## mkriep2006

one morning a few years back during bow season i was heading out to my stand for the evening hunt, as i crept slowly towards my stand i saw three fellas standing right underneath my stand, right before i piped up one of the guys dropped to his knees and started sniffing a deer turd. It took everything i had to hold my laughter, than one of the other hunters spotted my hoist string swinging in the wind looked up and said, here's someones stand. That is when i decided to move them along, and let them know it was my stand as i came through the thicket, I didn't see anything that evening but i couldn't wait to get back to camp to share my story. What a chuckle we had. i should have asked if the buck was close. lol


----------



## Bcfisher0228

This it a great thread lots of good stories. Ive got a few

seen a few post on here about grouse following deer and people thrugh the wood. well one time i was out hunting i heard the sound of some leaves crunching and here comes this grouse. it walks right up to my tree and flys right up and lands on my bow. didnt have a care in the wolrd i was there. every 15 mins he would fly to the ground and back up then befor dark he wondered back off. this happened every time i hunted this stand this went on for two years or so. something must of gotten it.

About 10 yeas ago, hunting north of rapid river in Michigans UP i sat up on a ridge. seeing a whole lot of nothing i heard somee movement down the ridge strait to my right. About 75 yard away this large black cat jump up on a fallen tree and slowly worked his way to me. after getting with in 10 yard it notices me. and it bolted this was no bobcat it had to be a black lepard. it had to be 2.5 feet to 3 feet hight with a long black tail. still to this day i should of shot the damn thing because no one belives me.


----------



## dankoustas

About 10 yeas ago, hunting north of rapid river in Michigans UP i sat up on a ridge. seeing a whole lot of nothing i heard somee movement down the ridge strait to my right. About 75 yard away this large black cat jump up on a fallen tree and slowly worked his way to me. after getting with in 10 yard it notices me. and it bolted this was no bobcat it had to be a black lepard. it had to be 2.5 feet to 3 feet hight with a long black tail. still to this day i should of shot the damn thing because no one belives me.[/QUOTE]

Copy this to one of the many cougar posts that we have on this forum, they will believe you


----------



## dallasdog

About 10 yeas ago, hunting north of rapid river in Michigans UP i sat up on a ridge. seeing a whole lot of nothing i heard somee movement down the ridge strait to my right. About 75 yard away this large black cat jump up on a fallen tree and slowly worked his way to me. after getting with in 10 yard it notices me. and it bolted this was no bobcat it had to be a black lepard. it had to be 2.5 feet to 3 feet hight with a long black tail. still to this day i should of shot the damn thing because no one belives me.[/QUOTE]

i dont believe that there are black lepards anywhere near michigan lol... you could have been watching a fisher.... i have seen them in the UP before and you could very easily mistake one for a cat.


----------



## motorcityhtps

Bcfisher0228 said:


> i should of shot the damn thing because no one belives me.


[SIZE=-1]*It is illegal to: *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Shoot a muskrat, beaver, otter, mink, *fisher* or marten, except under DNRE permit.

That wouldn't be advisable.
[/SIZE]


----------



## jc502

About 10 years ago we were on a bowhunting trip up around the Ausable River. One of the guys we were with was familiar with the area, knew his way around and had hunted the public land around there quite a bit. He mentioned in passing that he had seen something odd in a tall grass field the weekend prior. He described it as a small box with warnings on it not to open it, looked like it was from the government. I was the one member of the group who had watched enough X-Files to know we should find it and open it. 

After the next mornings hunt, he drove us to area. We hiked a 1/4 mile to the field and after a few minutes of looking, sure enough, there it was in about 2 foot high grass. You had to be standing over it to see it. We had clear sight in each direction, 800 yds east and west, woodline 300 yds to the north , road to our south. Not a soul in sight. We stood there for several minutes debating on what to do, as it was clear from the markings that someone did not want this box opened. There was no agency or identification on it, just an address to return it to if found. We decided to open it there and then and see what was in it.

Now I realize many of you are thinking "weather balloon", and it is possible that was the case. That's not the strangest part, this is; as I stepped forward to pick it up, my buddy says "hold on..." and points to the west.Two guys were walking in our direction from about 300 yds away. We turned and waited for them, acting as if we were talking and ignored the box. They came up to us and made small talk. The box was completely out of sight behind us. I noticed a couple things about these two, they were wearing brand new woodland camo head to toe, like you find in army surplus stores. They mentioned they just hung some stands and referred to them by make and model. AS in.... "we just hung our Alumi-Lok Magnum stands and we will be back out this afternoon with our Darton bows and Easton arrows." That was weird. They hit all the standard cliches, about headed to town to drink some beer and chase some women, etc..etc...etc... The conversation from their side was very stiff, as if scripted. One of them was holding what looked like and old school walkie talkie with a pull out antenna, that had a red blinking light on it. 

We were trying to end this and get them moving so we could grab the box. As we wrapped up the conversation, they wished us good luck and all, one guys steps around us, walks directly to where the box was and picks it up, rejoins his partner and says goodbye and heads off to where they came as if nothing happened. My buddies never laughed at my conspiracy theories again after that!


----------



## Petronius

jc502, there's probably a logical explanation for all of this. I will have to contact my superiors and ask them what to tell you before I get back to you. By the way, does anyone want to buy hardly used Alumi-Lok Magnum stands, 2 Darton bows and Easton arrows?


----------



## popy

was my buddy in his tree stand at 0545, he's a drinker. TRUE STORY! Only happened once.:yikes:


----------



## CarnageProductions13

[Quo


----------



## CarnageProductions13

popy said:


> was my buddy in his tree stand at 0545, he's a drinker. TRUE STORY! Only happened once.:yikes:


 :lol:


----------



## fightem

When I was about 15 My buddy was out chasing rabits with his bow and he had his dog with him. Over here in Canada we have jack rabbits big ones. But he kicked up a jack and the dog when running after it and ended up running it back to him as the jack came by he didn`t want to loose his arrow ,so he picked up a heavy stick chucked it at him. The rabbit got clobbered good and it ran off buy a pile of irrigation pipes. He looked in between the pipes. He saw some fur and blocked the pipes off .This is where I come in. He calls me on the phone ,you gotta come and help me .I have a jack in some pipes . So we jury rig up this twenty foot pole with wing nuts. We get out there and i say you get at that end and I`ll shove it out to you.He says no" I`m afraid it will bite me" . Ok I`ll do it _._I get on my chest and tell to push it my way.I have my hand inside on the top of the pipe so when you grab the rabbit it can`t bite you. I yell to him "I got him I got him" and proceed to pull it out. I look at the rabbit and I see this black and white thing in my face. It`s a skunk I yell. Too late I see it`s little pink one eyed monster and right in the face and mouth too. I am scrambling to get out of there and banging my shins and legs on everything. There was some thorns and sticker bushes too. I`m all cut up and bleeding.To make thing s worse ,who do we see but his bigger brother coming down wind. He smelled us before we saw him. Teasing us all the way home. So I get home and I open the door and says Ma I got sprayed by a skunk. She shut the door in my face and told me to strip in the back yard. We had nothing but home made stewed tomatoes. So I`m in the tub scrubing all my cuts and scratches with whole tomatoes heheh. So if you wanna know what skunk tastes like ,weeelllll Not good. Ive got more I will post later


----------



## coldog22

these stories are hillarious


----------



## coldog22

my god, ive been reading for 2 hours and im still on page 9


----------



## CarnageProductions13

lol half way there.


----------



## deerhunter1989

While turkey hunting on state land, I had two toms come into bow range. After missing each of them I continued calling which kept them in the area. At about 80 yards, they strutted and gobbled for the camera. A hen came out of no where and started feeding around them but didnt want anything to do with their strutting and gobbling. While watching them on camera i happend to see what looked like him breeding a hen! I zoomed in on him only to find out that he was.......masturbating on himself :yikes: He just sat in half strutt humping himself for about 5 minutes. I have him doing it twice.....it should make for a pretty funny hunting episode thats for sure :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

I was hunting grouse with a friend of mine west of Hubbard Lake and we were on private property and the landowner had told us that the neighbors were out there for a walk. No big deal, we'll keep an eye out. An hour or so goes by and we are having a pretty good hunt when we come to the stream and crossover the man made bridge the property owner built. He has a mowed trail thru the property and we were still on the trail and heading towards the next stand of poplars. As we round the bend in the trail we see something laying in the trail about 100 yards away. And then we noticed "oh its the neighbors he spoke of" and then we realized "oh no what are they wearing, or in this case, not wearing" We kinda laughed a bit and not wanting to spoil their fun we just turned around and hit a different spot. Upon walking to the new spot we came across a sand blow with the neigbors tracks. And some very big tracks at that, freakishly big tracks. Oh well, no big deal........some women do have big feet. We continued on to our last stand of poplars and shot a few birds and called it a day. We bumped into the landowner as we were packing up and he said "Hey you guys got a few huh?" and my buddy said "yep, we found a few" to which landowner replies "Did you see Tom and Jeff out there?" My buddy looked at me and I looked at my buddy "Nope, didn't run into them but we did see a couple bares" The landowner responded "No kidding, we haven't seen one in a few years" and I said "Yep, definately a couple bare out there right now so you might want to just stay around the house for a bit" Thats been over 10 years now but we still get a little laugh out of it every time the fall rolls around!


----------



## aimus1

fightem said:


> Here`s one when My son and I were fishing a small stream at the mouth of Georgian Bay. We were fishing rainbows and my son and i were catching a lot of small rainbows from half a pound to a pound. We caught and released about twenty or thirty but no bigger ones. As I mentioned we were fishing the mouth opening and it rained all night with heavy warm rains . The big fish were in the river spawning. All of a sudden I saw this huge female rainbow come out of the dirty water in about two feet of water she was tired. I told my son not to move at all. I positioned the fish between the shore and me . I crouched down and waited for the exact time .With my hands already in the water it swam about 6 inches from my hand .With one swoop I cupped the fish and threw it up and on the shore. My son couldn`t believe it . It was about 6 or 7 pounds. I told him if a bear can do I can do it too. heheh


 I had a similair experience camping by the Pigeon River when I was young. Woke in the morning with nature calling. Wandered down by a small feeder creek to take care of business. on the way back I took a short cut by jump crossing the creek and I noticed two nice browns spawning under a log that crossed the creek. Straddling the creek I reached down and ran my hand up along the females side. In one motion I swooped her out of the water and flung her toward the bank. She hit smack up against a tree and right back in the water she went. Situation was too good to be true I guess.

Also while salmon fishing a small river in the NLP I hooked a real nice king. Fought it for a minute when it finally broke water and I noticed I had it foul hooked. I would normally straighten out my rod to break it off but when it broke water I also noticed that it had a 20 in. lamprey attached to it's side and the buddy I had fishing with me convinced me to land the fish in effort to kill the lamprey. Upon netting the fish, we both were in awe realizing that I had managed to land a 10 lb. king not ever having hooked it at all. I had actually foul hooked the lamprey itself. We beat the eel off the fish with a stick and threw it about 20 ft. from the rivers edge behind a log. A day later I returned with a different fishing buddy to the same hole and took him over to show him the eel. The thing was still alive!:yikes:


----------



## Oakley

A couple of funny ones...

1 - Was deer hunting up by Balwin and saw this squirrel with an acorn comming towards me along the moss covered ridge I was sitting on. He stopped about 40 feet away but had not seen me. As I watch him, he puts down the acorn, slowly turns is head in all directions like he's scanning for something. Then he slips both paws under the moss and flips up a flap of the moss, while holding the flap open with one paw, he reaches over and grabs the acorn, shoves the acorn under the moss, the pats the moss back down with both paws. Then he does the whole head scanning thing again before wandering away. Guess he wanted to be real sneaky about where he hid his acorns.

2 - Was deer hunting down by Hastings three years ago with my shotgun and took a shot at a small fork horn. At the shot, the little buck spun around and took off. He made it about 5 yards, ran smack into about a 4" tree, and fell over. I though, cool I got him. I sat just minute to chill out and all of a sudden, the darn deer starts moving and wobbles to his feet. I couldn't believe it and just watched him stagger around for a minute, thinking any second he's going to drop. Then he shakes his head a couple of times, looks around like he's trying to figure out where he is, then takes off running. I realize he's getting away so I pull up the gun and click, I had forgot to rack another shell. After looking around, no blood, no hair, no nothing. I missed the deer and the stupid thing had knocked himself out hitting the tree.


----------



## coldog22

4 hours of reading and im done lol.
heres one of mine. 
was out hunting in youth hunt 2 years ago. accadently scared a deer and her 4 fawns away not once but twice. so it starts to get dark, and boom i see a deer just standing still. and being out in the middle of the forest next to a tree (almost completly dark outside) i decide to look thorugh my scope and take a shot. well it hit em in the chest, through and through shot. hit both lungs. i heard movement after i shot him and blind fired in that direction. so my brother and i go looking for it (now its dark out) and my brother falls over my deer. the first shot killed him (got a few yards before dropping) and the second shot hit him in the leg. remember the second shot was a blind fire. five point buck. my first deer.


----------



## SNAREMAN

coldog22 said:


> 4 hours of reading and im done lol.
> heres one of mine.
> was out hunting in youth hunt 2 years ago. accadently scared a deer and her 4 fawns away not once but twice. so it starts to get dark, and boom i see a deer just standing still. and being out in the middle of the forest next to a tree (almost completly dark outside) i decide to look thorugh my scope and take a shot. well it hit em in the chest, through and through shot. hit both lungs. i heard movement after i shot him and blind fired in that direction. so my brother and i go looking for it (now its dark out) and my brother falls over my deer. the first shot killed him (got a few yards before dropping) and the second shot hit him in the leg. remember the second shot was a blind fire. five point buck. my first deer.


I know your young and I don't want to hi-jack the thread so i'm going to send you a P.M.


----------



## HemlockNailer

You read my mind SNAREMAN. School the boy.


----------



## cgc Zephyr

Bcfisher0228 said:


> This it a great thread lots of good stories. Ive got a few
> 
> 
> About 10 yeas ago, hunting north of rapid river in Michigans UP i sat up on a ridge. seeing a whole lot of nothing i heard somee movement down the ridge strait to my right. About 75 yard away this large black cat jump up on a fallen tree and slowly worked his way to me. after getting with in 10 yard it notices me. and it bolted this was no bobcat it had to be a black lepard. it had to be 2.5 feet to 3 feet hight with a long black tail. still to this day i should of shot the damn thing because no one belives me.


i too had almost this same thing happen to me, only i had a 22 as i was bunny hunting. when it got to about 10 or so feet i knew no one would believe me so i sent one thru the chest as it was facing me trying to figue me out, it ran 50 or so yards like i missed it before piling up. i took it over to my DNR research bro and he sent some test out and such and it was determined it was a cross bred bobcat /black house cat mix.. that thing was big, i mean bigger than a standard bob cat and black from head to toe. long tail and everything... i should have tanned that hide, got some picts but that's it.:coolgleam


----------



## Hammer62

cgc Zephyr said:


> i too had almost this same thing happen to me, only i had a 22 as i was bunny hunting. when it got to about 10 or so feet i knew no one would believe me so i sent one thru the chest as it was facing me trying to figue me out, it ran 50 or so yards like i missed it before piling up. i took it over to my DNR research bro and he sent some test out and such and it was determined it was a cross bred bobcat /black house cat mix.. that thing was big, i mean bigger than a standard bob cat and black from head to toe. long tail and everything... i should have tanned that hide, got some picts but that's it.:coolgleam


 
I for one would be interested in seeing those pics if you'd be so kind to post


----------



## CarnageProductions13

Hammer62 said:


> I for one would be interested in seeing those pics if you'd be so kind to post


----------



## crittergitter71

coldog22 said:


> 4 hours of reading and im done lol.
> heres one of mine.
> was out hunting in youth hunt 2 years ago. accadently scared a deer and her 4 fawns away not once but twice. so it starts to get dark, and boom i see a deer just standing still. and being out in the middle of the forest next to a tree (almost completly dark outside) i decide to look thorugh my scope and take a shot. well it hit em in the chest, through and through shot. hit both lungs. i heard movement after i shot him and blind fired in that direction. so my brother and i go looking for it (now its dark out) and my brother falls over my deer. the first shot killed him (got a few yards before dropping) and the second shot hit him in the leg. remember the second shot was a blind fire. five point buck. my first deer.


God damn, I hope I'm never in the woods when you are!!!!!!!


----------



## CarnageProductions13

crittergitter71 said:


> God damn, I hope I'm never in the woods when you are!!!!!!!


:lol:


----------



## KLR

crittergitter71 said:


> God damn, I hope I'm never in the woods when you are!!!!!!!


Just be very quiet...lol


----------



## cgc Zephyr

no problemb, i'll get them out when i go on leave back home to Da Sault in July. currently in Mobile, AL getting ready for Louisianna to flood again.:coolgleam


----------



## stinky reinke

coldog22 said:


> 4 hours of reading and im done lol.
> heres one of mine.
> was out hunting in youth hunt 2 years ago. accadently scared a deer and her 4 fawns away not once but twice. so it starts to get dark, and boom i see a deer just standing still. and being out in the middle of the forest next to a tree (almost completly dark outside) i decide to look thorugh my scope and take a shot. well it hit em in the chest, through and through shot. hit both lungs. i heard movement after i shot him and blind fired in that direction. so my brother and i go looking for it (now its dark out) and my brother falls over my deer. the first shot killed him (got a few yards before dropping) and the second shot hit him in the leg. remember the second shot was a blind fire. five point buck. my first deer.


How are you so good at the through and through shots??


----------



## coldog22

stinky reinke said:


> How are you so good at the through and through shots??


idk. my first was a through and through on both lungs. my second was more like a bleed out kill (hated how long it took to track it) and my third was a gut shot. but i am very good with a scope (games might have helped).


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

coldog22 said:


> i heard movement after i shot him and blind fired in that direction. remember the second shot was a blind fire.


Are you serious?:rant:


----------



## bobberbill

Years ago my FIL had some property near Dublin. It was early fall, archery deer had started. We were there for the salmon when snagging was legal. On a late sunny morning I decided to take my .22 and do some squirrel hunting. I sat down in a good looking area behind camp and waited. I could hear some squirrels barking nearby and snuck in that direction. I sat next to a huge oak tree and waited. I began to notice a faint stink. The more I tried to ignore it the worse it got. I checked my boots, looked around, nothing. Finally I got up and walked around the tree and YUP..There it was. A big pile with TP all around. I then noticed an old tree stand about 20 yds away. Must've been a bow hunter there earlier. I've always checked the other side from then on!!


----------



## slowjeep

I have a couple fishing stories to tell from a trip up near Wawa, Canada. We were pike fishing, although the lake was well known for walleyes. 3 of us were in a 16' boat trolling on our only attempt to catch walleye all week. The other 2 guys get their lines tangled. They are cousins, so they are getting mad at each other. We drift up onto shore and as they are untangling their lines a very small walleye swims up and grabs my friend's hot-n-tot. The lure was on a very shallow rock ledge and only inches from shore. I grabbed the line and used a hand over hand method to land the fish. It was the only walleye we caught, I don't even think it was bigger than a perch. We still entered it in the largest walleye contest at camp. 

Another time that week we were casting for pike, my buddy was using his lucky hot-n-tot. It was the same lure that caught the only walleye. He gets a powerful bite and the line snaps. He was devastated. He is a very animated guy, so he was going off on the fish, and we hear a "ploop" right next to the boat. There is his lure just floating there. It was like the fish gave it back. 

My friend's family also goes up the the Wawa area for pike. His parents are out in a small aluminum boat. His dad catches a wall hanger pike. Then his dad hits a rock and the boat starts to sink. He told his wife to put the only life vest on the fish so he wouldn't lose it.


----------



## Petronius

bobberbill said:


> Years ago my FIL had some property near Dublin. It was early fall, archery deer had started. We were there for the salmon when snagging was legal. On a late sunny morning I decided to take my .22 and do some squirrel hunting. I sat down in a good looking area behind camp and waited. I could hear some squirrels barking nearby and snuck in that direction. I sat next to a huge oak tree and waited. I began to notice a faint stink. The more I tried to ignore it the worse it got. I checked my boots, looked around, nothing. Finally I got up and walked around the tree and YUP..There it was. A big pile with TP all around. I then noticed an old tree stand about 20 yds away. Must've been a bow hunter there earlier. I've always checked the other side from then on!!


I've never had that happen but I can see how it would be funny later. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## crittergitter71

This was a strange happening I encountered in the outdoors.This happened 20 some years ago.

Early small game season I had my gramps beagle out running rabbits. The beagle was looping a rabbit around my way. I was standing along the edge of a small field of tall grass. I could see the grass out in front of me, about 20' moving and it was coming right at me. I decided to just hold still and see how close it would come to me. Well it came REAL close. It actually charged me :yikes: and when I saw this thing about 5' away from my feet, I let the lead fly. The old 12 gauge popped it's pumpkin right off . Craziest damn whistle pig I've ever seen!


----------



## Jeef

I was deer hunting on a mountain in Va and working my down a ravine. Came to a power line, turned right, and after 100 feet saw another ravine that opened up just below into a big bowl that was perfect for standing. Sat about 45 minutes and heard some commotion up the slope. It was a fox coming down the second ravine, and he was having fun. Poking about, leaping, and pouncing occasionally. Right until he crossed my track. He froze for 5 minutes, and then crept slowly across in front of me. He was creeping in slow motion for about another minute or so, then took off. It was a dry day, and with the wind the only scent he had was my track an hour before. Made me appreciate their fine sense of smell.


----------



## Jeef

Not hunting, but I was fly fishing in FL and saw a guy asleep on a blanket on a little beach tucked into the mangroves. Except he wasn't asleep. He was dead, and the strangest thing is that he was laying on his side with a death grip on a 2 liter bottle of Mountain Dew. It was still cold. The cops told me that he had died of natural causes shortly after a trip to the convenience store. To this day I won't drink the stuff.


----------



## A.M. General

While hunting sanilac county in argyle, I had three cows come in and eat my bait pile. Then one mounted another while it was eating. Stupid cows! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Spoiler

While just sitting on the ground turkey calling a few years back I heard a stick snap behind me. And I mean right behind me when I turned my head as slow as possible I see a yote and he in a low stalking position staring at my dekes. We made eye contact about the same time and I think we both about crapped, I swung the barrel as fast as I could giving him a going away present. Never did hit him but I bet he was hesitant next time he was stalking turkeys. I paced it off and he was 6 yards. Dang they can move fast. 

Another time bow hunting Illinois I am walking in a small narrow creek as to approach my stand undetected, well it worked. The bushes start shaking and moving like crazy literally right next to my leg. It scared the..yeah that out of me all I could do was freeze and stare down. Up stands a yote and we look at each other and he ran first. He must have been sleeping. Lol


----------



## Spoiler

That is hilarious!


He told his wife to put the only life vest on the fish so he wouldn't lose it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## i missed again

pike fishing is full of great stories i was in canada fishing out of a canoe with a buddy i crossed his line and as my lure rode up his line and out of the water a pike jumped at it and missed but hit the gunnal of the canoe and landed in the the canoe (they were literally jumping in the boat that day )


----------



## Mason87

I was in Wawa as well pike and walleye fishing when I was about ten years old. I got a bright idea to play with the fish in the livewell attached to the dock. There were two walleye and one 27 inch pike from the mornings catch just waiting for the evenings catch so we could clean them all at the same time. While I was playing with the Walleye the Pike came out of nowhere and nailed my hand. My three middle fingers were all tore up and it took about ten minutes for my uncle to get the fish to let go of my hand. Needless to say, i didnt play with the fish in the livewell anymore after that lol


----------



## dmrbigeshott

This thread is awesome. Just spent the last half hour reading through only about 7 pages. I don't have any crazy stories just yet, but 2 that I can remember that I thought were interesting were:

1. My brother just shot and dropped his first buck during the youth hunt. This was maybe Sept. 2005? and while we are kneeled down beside the deer watching my dad get his knife out, we hear something running through the brush in front of us and here comes a rabbit flying out of the thicket and runs right over my dad's coat that was laying right next to us....

2. Summer of 2012, I took the GF rustic camping near Chelsea. It was during one of the very hot spells during early August so I could barely sleep as it is and being a very light sleeper, I wake up to everything. So, around probably 3am, I hear a bunch of rustling about 5 yards from our tent walking towards our cooler. So I sit up and see what was probably 6 ***** walking over to our cooler. I slap the side of the tent and shoo them away for a couple minutes and fall back asleep. 2 mins later, I hear them open our cooler so I run out there with a broom and beat them back into the woods. I lay back down and fall asleep again and next thing I know, I look up and the girlfriend is crouching, looking at something just outside of the tent. I crawl over and it is a baby racoon about as big as a 4x6 picture frame sitting up on it's butt eating something out of it's hands right on our rug.


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's

Turtle story #1 - My buddy and I used to sneak into a small lake that had 10 inch gills in it. We had a stringer of gills hanging over the side of the boat we were in when I noticed the line "tugging". I look over here's a big ole snapping turtle munching away on our dinner. I reach down and grab it by the tail and place it into the boat. So I get the bright idea that the turtle in the boat is a little annoying and decide to tie another stringer around its tail and toss it back into the water. About a half hour later, I see the stringer with the turtle on it making a little more motion than normal - what the heck. I look over the side and here is our turtle with another on its back trying to mate with the dang thing. So - reach down and grab turtle #2. If you have never played with a live snapping turtle you won't understand but I swear - this turtle literally "snapped" about 3 times a second trying to get a hold of anything it could. It was one really wizzed off turtle - let me tell ya. It was good day, went home with a stringer of dandy gills and two turtles for dinner.

Turtle story #2 - My wife and I were newly married and we played on a coed softball team at Potters lake. We are almost to the ball diamond next to the lake and the biggest snapper I have ever seen is crossing the road. I grab it and toss it into the back of our cavalier. My wife has never had turtle and was not too happy about it in our hatchback. Well after the game, we are driving home back to our house on Holloway Reservoir and my wife can't take her eyes off the back of the car. She starts in, the turtle is trying to get over the backseat from the hatchback area. No kidding, the turtle is big enough that it crawls up the back of the seat and into the backseat - You should have been there - I was laughing my head off as my wife thought that turtle was going to come and take a bite out of her. She unbuckles the seat belt and is now facing totally towards the back of our car screaming! I put the turtle in our second garage and somehow - I wonder how - the door was left open and the turtle was gone the next day. My wife swears she didn't leave the door open - yea right.


----------



## itchyscratchpad

I was hunting near Alpena on the edge of a cedar swamp Nov. 16th. Weather was nice and decided to still hunt. Got to a big deck we built in a clearing and sat for a while when I started hearing a couple owls calling nearby. Bored I decided to imitate their calls. First couple trys didn't get a response. On the 3rd attempt I hit a note at the end I couldn't duplicate again and all hell broke loose in the swamp. Jungle noises and screeches right out of a Tarzan movie, branches breaking coming towards me and I'm thinking :yikes: what did I just summon?
Then out of the swamp fly two huge owls and they circle me just overhead and then fly off. Never heard a wing beat. I'm still looking after them when I notice movement to my right. I turn and look and here comes a big old bear not more than 15 yards away. As soon as he hits my path in he puts his ass in gear and disappears into the thick stuff at a full run. The whole event was over in less than a minute.
So much for being a silent observer.


----------



## turkeytamer41

came across this October 1 2010 did anybody else see this ?


----------



## Root stumbler

Bump.
I love reading these stories!
Let get it going again.

Tim


----------



## Jager Pro

turkeytamer41 said:


> came across this October 1 2010 did anybody else see this ?


Well that paints hunters in a pretty light


----------



## 2508speed

They could get in trouble for stealing that county sign! Anyone who has info should contact the Road Commision! Seriously though, they are bigger pigs than the one hanging. But whatch gonna do? DeBois Camp should be proud. In their own way.


----------



## Robert Holmes

It is probably a sign that has been replaced by the road commission. The scrap sign has a rather unique artist impression. I give that one first place.


----------



## Robert Holmes

I was 17 at the time and it was the opening day of deer season. I had a chair in the woods at our camp. At about 6 am I had gone out and took a seat in the chair. I was there maybe 5 minutes and I hear a commotion above me and my hat flew off. Not knowing what it was I put the hat back on and got comfortable. A few minutes later the same thing happened again and I see a great horned owl land in a nearby tree. This time I left the hat on the ground until the owl left. About 30 years later I am going down a trail to go ice fishing and I hear a rather large bird coming at me, I duck and a near miss. Different hat and different owl but another great horned owl tried to remove my hat.


----------



## Wolverick

I was driving out of the woods from some scouting on state land for bow season some years ago when I see a huge bull elk cross the trail ahead of me. As I near where he crossed I looked to the side of the trail and see him about fifty yards away so I stop to get a good look at him. He starts kicking up big clods of dirt and running back and forth in the brush ripping the heck out of everything because apparently he is ticked of by my truck. When that fails to make me give way he then starts gouging the ground throwing even bigger clods of dirt into the air and after a little bit of this behavior he moves off. This took place in September and the rut was on, which explains his attitude. I left being glad I was not on foot. I may have made the news when my trampled body was discovered!


----------



## BigJoe90

ONEIDABOW1 said:


> One I forgot was a few years ago, my friend Steve and I were up at the familiy cabin up in the U.P. We were in for the night and having a beer before we started making dinner and putting a few logs in the stove. We shootin' the bull and then there's a knock at the door. We look at each other like Who in the hell could that be? We didn't see any headlights come down the road or hear an engine which would be hard to miss since we are the only camp on that road. I cautiously open the door and there's this Indian logger dude who was left at the company trailer about 2 miles North. Well we found out that his GF got all drunked up and mad at him and left him there. He just happened to see lights on and stopped for help. I seriously beleive that if we were not there he would have frozen to death on the road home. From our cabin into Newberry where this guy lives is about 20 mile or so and this guy was not dressed for it. All he had was a thin spring type jacket -no hat - no gloves. So we all had a beer and then drove him into town and ended up eating at Timber Charlies. Crazy *****!


I used to camp at muskallonge lake, north of newberry every summer, and timber Charlie's is my favorite place to eat in town


----------



## BigJoe90

I have a few.

1. I was hunting in an enclosed blind my dad and I build when I was younger about 16' off the ground. I dozed off about mid day and woke up to about 20 toms and hens pecking in the leaves. I radio my dad and tell him they are there. He asks which way they came from. After a pause I said, "umm, don't know. They woke me up." He won't let me forget it. 

2. Another time was this past deer season, opening morning I shot an ok 6pts at about 7:30am. He ran down a trail in the field 40 yards, layed down and died. I then watch over he next 2 hours, 4 different does, a half rack, and a spike all come up to him and stand around for 10-15 minutes investigating him trying to figure out what happened. It was weird. 

3. Out of the stand I saw the turkey's, I also have seen a small 4pt mount a doe. I thought about shooting him while they were going at it. Only because it would have been my second buck (fist was a spike when I was 14). His was back around 2005.


----------



## itchn2fish

A coupe come to mind. Once, I had a chickadee land on the chin of my camo knit full face hat, and it kissed me, well actually it pecked my lip, but I took it as a kiss! Another time one spring I watched a cock pheasant chase down, spar and fight with a tom turkey, really going at it. The Tom gave up and the last I saw of them , the Tom was running away with the smaller, rooster pheasant in hot pursuit. That was one fearless rooster!


----------



## FREEPOP

Quite a few years ago, we were doing our annual deer drive. One guy shot a small doe as we finished the drive. He threw it in the truck (this is a very big guy, 6'5" 280lbs, he didn't need any help) and we went to his house. He gutted the deer, pulled the heart out and set it on the tailgate of the truck. It was still beating. Never saw that with a deer, now a turtle, I have seen it countless times but never a deer.


----------



## itchn2fish

FREEPOP said:


> Quite a few years ago, we were doing our annual deer drive. One guy shot a small doe as we finished the drive. He threw it in the truck (this is a very big guy, 6'5" 280lbs, he didn't need any help) and we went to his house. He gutted the deer, pulled the heart out and set it on the tailgate of the truck. It was still beating. Never saw that with a deer, now a turtle, I have seen it countless times but never a deer.


Wow! Maybe that deer's name was Grigori Rasputin.


----------



## pucazzi

I was scouting Javelina in North central Arizona in the late, cool months at the end of the year. I just had spent the entire day hiking and driving on back roads way, way back off the paved roads. Half the time in four wheel drive. I hadn't seen another vehicle for maybe 10 or 12 hours. 

Getting near dark, I found a small pull over spot on the edge of the dirt road and stopped for the night. This little eye brow of flat dusty dirt was on the edge of a steep, rocky cliff of red rocks, filled with mesquite and cactus. I set up my little 2-man tent between the truck and the cliff edge, putting only about 3 feet between the tent and the edge of the cliff.

It was already dark so I crawled in the sack knowing I was going to sleep well. At least that's what I thought...

All night long I kept waking up. I don't know why, and I would roll over and go back to sleep. Again and again this happened. It seemed weird but nothing seemed out of place. No vehicles went by. I didn't hear any cattle milling around. Nothing but the usual night noises of the desert. Eventually I fell asleep for good and slept till it was full daylight.

I crawl out into a bright, cold day. Stretching and yawning and scanning around for enough dry stuff to boil water and place to piss I see it...

In the dust between the tent and the edge of the cliff are hundreds of cougar tracks. BIG cougar tracks.

This big cat was within arms reach of me for hours. Just that little, thin sheet of nylon between me and it. Every once in a while it would wake me and immediately go completely silent. I couldn't know it was right there and I would go back to sleep. Only to be awakened by it again, stealthily pacing back and forth just outside my tent.

I didn't build a fire to boil water. I pissed, packed my stuff up and got out of there. I was looking over my shoulder the rest of the trip. I never told the wife about it, figuring she would never let me wander the desert hinterlands alone again.


----------



## BigJoe90

i also have two stories involving turkeys. the first one is just kind of funny. we were callin some toms over a small knoll and sat down hoping they would come to us. well my dad was calling and we had a hen fly up into a tree 10 yards behind us and she was the most angry bird ive ever heard. so of course my dad decides to play around with her and do some clucks on his slate call. she eventually left after we stopped after he stopped playing with her.

another one, i think we might have been rabbit hunting in our woods and we look up into a tree and see a turkey about 50-75 feet up into a tree with his head stuck in the crook of two branches. there was an ice storm a few days before so we think he might have tried to roost and just slipped and got his head stuck and choked.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

This bowseason I was walking in to my stand through some tall alfalfa we had planted and never mowed. It was about 2 feet tall or so. As I was nearly through the tall alfalfa and almost to my stand I see a turkey standing about 15 feet away. I was easing pretty quietly and it was a windy day so it must not of heard me. As I expected it to take off after being surprised like that, it never moved. I kept easing up to it as it was facing away from me and I realized it was asleep standing there! Had its head tucking into its chest feathers and I got to within 5 feet of it and it slowly looked around at me and all of a sudden all hell breaks loose and it took off! I almost caught him with my bare hands! Ha Ha


----------



## cooner_jeff

I read the whole thing...dang, some good ones

I was bow hunting the Maryland opener when I lived there a few years ago.
I killed a 10 at 7:05 am, quartered it and was back on stand at 12 noon.
I had a 9 come in mid afternoon, I drew, and let him go (WHY!?)
I knew my roommate had killed an 8, and I saw his trailcam pics, so I thought I already had him beat.
Then, about 100 yds off, there's some turkeys.
This 9 walks a wide loop in the woodlot, staring at these turkeys. 
He did the bob and weave approach all the way up to them. 
I am certain that this deer had never seen a turkey! (til then, I hadnt seen one in MD either)
After a thorough investigation, the 9 came back to the corn, he ate and left, alive. 
I didn't have my roommate beat either, he got one that wasn't on cam...


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

Watched a goose fly into a Power line and knock itself out. My friends and i couldn't stop :lol:.


----------



## Jager Pro

The Bigfoot thread recently got onto the topic of UFOs and that reminded of what I saw during the past bow season. It was one of the few mornings that I was able to get out and hunt. It was around 6am and still completely dark out, I saw an orange/yellow glow in the sky. It looked like a Japanese lantern, and that's what I thought it was at first. It just sat in the sky above the horizon for a few minutes without rising, then it got really bright and rapidly fell past the tree line. I completely forgot about it until now because the highlight of the morning were all of the coyote howls. Any ideas on what this light was?


----------



## jiggin is livin

The strangest thing I've seen in the woods (that I can explain anyway) was one time about ten years call my pops and I were up bow hunting west of Glennie off 4001. Well we were set up about 60yds from each other watching over opposite side off this ridge when I seen what I swear to god was 2 bull elk coming thru the woods. Huge huge shadows and racks. While I'm watching them walk right towards us a few does step out about 30 yds in front of me. Mind you I'm sitting on the ground on and kind of in a down tree. Well I'm contemplating what to do either shoot a doe or wait if these bucks or elk make it to me. I lost sight of the bucks and figured I'm taking a doe. Draw back and I'm aiming when all of the sudden I hear a loud whack. These doe jump straight up and charge me (not knowing I was there) and I ducked down as they literally jumped over top of me. One actually kicked me in the head lol. The sound was my ol man missing what he says was Bullwinkle and sticking his arrow in a tree under him. He wasn't happy but he was so excited at what he saw until I told him there was 2 more coming. He could have got a better shot I'm sure but hey that's hunting. For sure a hunt with dad I'll never forget. We laugh about it ever deer camp. Then he gets mad he missed Lmao

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## jiggin is livin

Idk if I should post my other encounter. It's been pretty good with stories in here without the "weird" or spooky stories

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## FishmastaZERO

When I lived down in Missouri I used to fish this small spring creek out in the middle of nowhere , I was working my way down stream scouting out this section of creek . Then all the sudden I hear a splashing sound not far off . As I worked my way down a bit further all I could make out was it was fairly big and white ? What could possibly be lurking around out here that's white I thought to myself? As I got closer I noticed that it wasn't all white but had stripes ! It ended up being someone's pet zebra ! I sheet you not ! A zebra out in the middle of the ozarks had me cracking up ! Later I ended up finding the owner looking for him downstream alittle further said he got it from a animal shelter and he was the best lawn mower you can get lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## VstarBR

I think the funniest thing I ever saw was my older brother, who is a 6'2 state trooper try and catch a wounded grouse that was hiding under a pine tree. The dog was on one side, and he was holding his gun out away from the tree, and when he went to reach for it, the bird flew into his face, then straight up the tree. He then sent 4 or 5 more shots after it before he nailed it. All I could do was laugh at him. It was a good thing he reloaded before he tried to grab it. This happened probably 9 years ago, and I still remind him of it every chance I get.


----------



## jiggin is livin

The strangest thing I ever seen was while hunting by Curtisville where we always hunt just off the powerlines just north of 4001. 

My dad, cousin, uncle, and I went to a spot my cousin hunted a few years prior a few miles from camp. Well we parked the trucks and parted ways and I walked the edge of the woods a bit until I felt I should start heading in. My dad went one way and said he was going back to a big ridge close to the Au sable river. So I said ok good luck and started heading the other way. I got back in a ways and seen what looked to be an old blind built off this old down tree. So I set up there and got settled in. About an hour went by and I heard something off behind me then down in this thick swamp to my right coming around. I got my rifle ready as it sounded like I should be able to see it. Then I started hearing this weird sound almost like a deep grunt or growl and movement but I couldn't see anything. I grunted a few times and everytime it would stop for a second then keep moving. Then I heard it behind me again and it kept going back and forth almost to fast to be something moving back and forth. I started to get a weird feeling like I was being watched. After a little bit it started to get dark so I got up and looked over the hill thinking I'd see something but nothing. Then the noises got closer and I really started getting creeped out thinking I really should see what sounded to be less than 20 yds from me. 

After having a smoke and trying to calm down I started walking out before it got totally dark. Radioed my dad and told him I was going to start heading back to the truck. Well I started walking out real quit and slow and every few steps I took I could hear something moving parallel to me. At one point I stopped and heard breathing right behind me and spun around to nothing. Now I'm freaking out and walked straight out to the edge of the powerlines. Not wanting to be a total pansy I sat down against this tree figuring maybe something would cross the powerlines. About 5 minutes after sitting there I hear this growing again. So I turned around and looked behind me and nothing. As I turned my head back around I see this guy standing literally 3 ft from me staring straight ahead. I literally yelled hey! Out of reaction. And this guy never flinched or acknowledged me so I sat there staring at him wondering *** is going on. He had on an old school camo design jump suit with a matching hat. No orange, no gun, and no flash light. It's not pretty much dark and I said hey man what are you doing out here. At that same time I realized I couldn't see a face just more of a silhouette. He started walking straight across the power lines thru the ferns and stuff but the point that I realized something was way out of the ordinary was there was no sound. No ferns moving nothing. I sat there in total shock at what was going on watching him walk all the way across the road into this deep thick swamp that I've never seen anyone hunt in all the years I was up there. So I got up and looked where he came from and I then followed his path. I was making noise and knocking down weeds. He did not. I looked at the sandy road and found no tracks other than my own. I walked back to the truck slowly trying to process everything. My dad was waiting there and when I walked up he said what were you looking at. I said I have no idea. I asked him if he seen that guy walk out right next to me and across the road into the swamp and he said I stood here and watched you get up and walk straight across the road but I didn't see anyone else. 

I have never seen a ghost or anything before or since. But I have no idea what was growling at me or circling me Orr why this "guy" decided to show himself, friendly or not but the weird thing was I was scared feeling watched the while time until this guy showed up. I was confused and weirded out but I felt calm and peaceful. We both went back and looked around and seen no track or anything. I don't hunt there anymore but I still camp at the same spot and I get the chills everytime I drive by that spot. 

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

That creeped me out just reading your story, Jiggin. Couldn't imagine what it would have been like for you.:yikes:


----------



## 2508speed

jiggin is livin said:


> The strangest thing I ever seen was while hunting by Curtisville where we always hunt just off the powerlines just north of 4001.
> 
> My dad, cousin, uncle, and I went to a spot my cousin hunted a few years prior a few miles from camp. Well we parked the trucks and parted ways and I walked the edge of the woods a bit until I felt I should start heading in. My dad went one way and said he was going back to a big ridge close to the Au sable river. So I said ok good luck and started heading the other way. I got back in a ways and seen what looked to be an old blind built off this old down tree. So I set up there and got settled in. About an hour went by and I heard something off behind me then down in this thick swamp to my right coming around. I got my rifle ready as it sounded like I should be able to see it. Then I started hearing this weird sound almost like a deep grunt or growl and movement but I couldn't see anything. I grunted a few times and everytime it would stop for a second then keep moving. Then I heard it behind me again and it kept going back and forth almost to fast to be something moving back and forth. I started to get a weird feeling like I was being watched. After a little bit it started to get dark so I got up and looked over the hill thinking I'd see something but nothing. Then the noises got closer and I really started getting creeped out thinking I really should see what sounded to be less than 20 yds from me.
> 
> After having a smoke and trying to calm down I started walking out before it got totally dark. Radioed my dad and told him I was going to start heading back to the truck. Well I started walking out real quit and slow and every few steps I took I could hear something moving parallel to me. At one point I stopped and heard breathing right behind me and spun around to nothing. Now I'm freaking out and walked straight out to the edge of the powerlines. Not wanting to be a total pansy I sat down against this tree figuring maybe something would cross the powerlines. About 5 minutes after sitting there I hear this growing again. So I turned around and looked behind me and nothing. As I turned my head back around I see this guy standing literally 3 ft from me staring straight ahead. I literally yelled hey! Out of reaction. And this guy never flinched or acknowledged me so I sat there staring at him wondering *** is going on. He had on an old school camo design jump suit with a matching hat. No orange, no gun, and no flash light. It's not pretty much dark and I said hey man what are you doing out here. At that same time I realized I couldn't see a face just more of a silhouette. He started walking straight across the power lines thru the ferns and stuff but the point that I realized something was way out of the ordinary was there was no sound. No ferns moving nothing. I sat there in total shock at what was going on watching him walk all the way across the road into this deep thick swamp that I've never seen anyone hunt in all the years I was up there. So I got up and looked where he came from and I then followed his path. I was making noise and knocking down weeds. He did not. I looked at the sandy road and found no tracks other than my own. I walked back to the truck slowly trying to process everything. My dad was waiting there and when I walked up he said what were you looking at. I said I have no idea. I asked him if he seen that guy walk out right next to me and across the road into the swamp and he said I stood here and watched you get up and walk straight across the road but I didn't see anyone else.
> 
> I have never seen a ghost or anything before or since. But I have no idea what was growling at me or circling me Orr why this "guy" decided to show himself, friendly or not but the weird thing was I was scared feeling watched the while time until this guy showed up. I was confused and weirded out but I felt calm and peaceful. We both went back and looked around and seen no track or anything. I don't hunt there anymore but I still camp at the same spot and I get the chills everytime I drive by that spot.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720


Aw cmon! You expect us to believe that!? lmao PS, check out the big foot thread. It's great. You might make some enemies though! All in fun.


----------



## jiggin is livin

2508speed said:


> Aw cmon! You expect us to believe that!? lmao PS, check out the big foot thread. It's great. You might make some enemies though! All in fun.


I read it lol. Not sure how I feel about that subject. I wasn't sure if I should post it but I figured what the hell. Maybe I'm not the only one who seen something similar like that. It was weird to say the least. Opened up my eyes and made me listen to people's stories more than before. I wish everyone would experience something like that just so they stop being jerks and laughing at people about their stories. Not you personally speed just saying in general

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## 2508speed

Jiggin, between you and me, Do not believe my stories in the big foot thread! lol Keep it under your hat.


----------



## jiggin is livin

2508speed said:


> Jiggin, between you and me, Do not believe my stories in the big foot thread! lol Keep it under your hat.


Lmao dude you had me laughing my ass off a few times

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## jiggin is livin

Oh another one I just remembered. I was sucker fishing a couple years ago by big bend camp ground I was the only one there waiting for my buddy and cousin to show up. I had 3 up on the bank above me and I kept hearing leaves rustling. Thought it was my buddies coming so I didn't think much if it. After a few minutes I figured I'd climb up and take a look. Here's a weasel playing on a log. He looked at me and didn't seem to care to much so I grabbed a beer out of the cooler and opened up a bag of chips I had. Threw a couple to him and he looked hesitant then finally ran up and grabbed them. It was the neatest thing watching him play around. Went back to fishing then heard him running around up there and my bag of chips making noise. I yelled at it and reeled in my line just in time to climb up again and watch him drag off the smallest sucker I had up there into the woods lol. Never seen him again after that. Figured he had enough to keep him happy lol.

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## 2508speed

Jiggin, Where is Curtisville?


----------



## Jager Pro

jiggin is livin said:


> The strangest thing I ever seen was while hunting by Curtisville where we always hunt just off the powerlines just north of 4001.
> 
> My dad, cousin, uncle, and I went to a spot my cousin hunted a few years prior a few miles from camp. Well we parked the trucks and parted ways and I walked the edge of the woods a bit until I felt I should start heading in. My dad went one way and said he was going back to a big ridge close to the Au sable river. So I said ok good luck and started heading the other way. I got back in a ways and seen what looked to be an old blind built off this old down tree. So I set up there and got settled in. About an hour went by and I heard something off behind me then down in this thick swamp to my right coming around. I got my rifle ready as it sounded like I should be able to see it. Then I started hearing this weird sound almost like a deep grunt or growl and movement but I couldn't see anything. I grunted a few times and everytime it would stop for a second then keep moving. Then I heard it behind me again and it kept going back and forth almost to fast to be something moving back and forth. I started to get a weird feeling like I was being watched. After a little bit it started to get dark so I got up and looked over the hill thinking I'd see something but nothing. Then the noises got closer and I really started getting creeped out thinking I really should see what sounded to be less than 20 yds from me.
> 
> After having a smoke and trying to calm down I started walking out before it got totally dark. Radioed my dad and told him I was going to start heading back to the truck. Well I started walking out real quit and slow and every few steps I took I could hear something moving parallel to me. At one point I stopped and heard breathing right behind me and spun around to nothing. Now I'm freaking out and walked straight out to the edge of the powerlines. Not wanting to be a total pansy I sat down against this tree figuring maybe something would cross the powerlines. About 5 minutes after sitting there I hear this growing again. So I turned around and looked behind me and nothing. As I turned my head back around I see this guy standing literally 3 ft from me staring straight ahead. I literally yelled hey! Out of reaction. And this guy never flinched or acknowledged me so I sat there staring at him wondering *** is going on. He had on an old school camo design jump suit with a matching hat. No orange, no gun, and no flash light. It's not pretty much dark and I said hey man what are you doing out here. At that same time I realized I couldn't see a face just more of a silhouette. He started walking straight across the power lines thru the ferns and stuff but the point that I realized something was way out of the ordinary was there was no sound. No ferns moving nothing. I sat there in total shock at what was going on watching him walk all the way across the road into this deep thick swamp that I've never seen anyone hunt in all the years I was up there. So I got up and looked where he came from and I then followed his path. I was making noise and knocking down weeds. He did not. I looked at the sandy road and found no tracks other than my own. I walked back to the truck slowly trying to process everything. My dad was waiting there and when I walked up he said what were you looking at. I said I have no idea. I asked him if he seen that guy walk out right next to me and across the road into the swamp and he said I stood here and watched you get up and walk straight across the road but I didn't see anyone else.
> 
> I have never seen a ghost or anything before or since. But I have no idea what was growling at me or circling me Orr why this "guy" decided to show himself, friendly or not but the weird thing was I was scared feeling watched the while time until this guy showed up. I was confused and weirded out but I felt calm and peaceful. We both went back and looked around and seen no track or anything. I don't hunt there anymore but I still camp at the same spot and I get the chills everytime I drive by that spot.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720


Congratulations for having the story that gave me the most chills down my back.


----------



## jiggin is livin

Your welcome. It gave me chills writing it lol. I basically relived it. 

Speed, it's east of Glennie a few miles. Not far at all. 

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## 2508speed

Hunted the Dead Stream Swamp for years. Addison Creek area. One nice fall day while scouting for the head waters of the Dead Stream, I found what I believe is the closest I could have got to it. I was looking for a place to duck hunt. Found a pond with a big flooding area. While scanning the area I noticed a couple of old duck blinds. I thought, well this aint that remote! While sitting on the bank, I heard a sneeze! I turned around and there was a big white horse with a dude that looked like Billy Gibbons on top of it! I said "how ya doin?" He said "good" turned around and walked away> I about crapped my pants! He was about 10 feet from me. Never heard him.


----------



## Petronius

2508speed said:


> Hunted the Dead Stream Swamp for years. Addison Creek area. One nice fall day while scouting for the head waters of the Dead Stream, I found what I believe is the closest I could have got to it. I was looking for a place to duck hunt. Found a pond with a big flooding area. While scanning the area I noticed a couple of old duck blinds. I thought, well this aint that remote! While sitting on the bank, I heard a sneeze! I turned around and there was a big white horse with a dude that looked like Billy Gibbons on top of it! I said "how ya doin?" He said "good" turned around and walked away> I about crapped my pants! He was about 10 feet from me. Never heard him.


Ain't nothing good ever come out of the Dead Stream Swap. Cougars also live in there.


----------



## 2508speed

Around 1975 I was hunting Fish Point in the morning draw. I don't know how it is now, but back then they had a draw, you picked your area and went out to hunt. Well coming back in to the building, cant remember the name of the road it's on, while walking to the check out a Drake Mallard fell out of the sky about 20' in front of me! Deader than a door nail! Picked it up and checked it in. Told em what happened and they said I could keep it since I didn't have my limit.


----------



## 2508speed

petronius said:


> Ain't nothing good ever come out of the Dead Stream Swap. Cougars also live in there.


I have heard that. Never have seen one. Have you?


----------



## jiggin is livin

2508speed said:


> Around 1975 I was hunting Fish Point in the morning draw. I don't know how it is now, but back then they had a draw, you picked your area and went out to hunt. Well coming back in to the building, cant remember the name of the road it's on, while walking to the check out a Drake Mallard fell out of the sky about 20' in front of me! Deader than a door nail! Picked it up and checked it in. Told em what happened and they said I could keep it since I didn't have my limit.


Wow that's crazy. Was it shot?

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## 2508speed

jiggin is livin said:


> Wow that's crazy. Was it shot?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720


Yeah, they figured it was shot and just so happened to die and crash in front of me. They checked it out and found BB's in it. True story.


----------



## 2508speed

jiggin is livin said:


> Lmao dude you had me laughing my ass off a few times
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720


Hey Jiggy. I got em going again on the big foot thread. Check it out


----------



## jiggin is livin

2508speed said:


> Hey Jiggy. I got em going again on the big foot thread. Check it out


Lmao. Ok I will

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## swampbuck

petronius said:


> Ain't nothing good ever come out of the Dead Stream Swap. Cougars also live in there.



I have brought lots of good things out of there.....I hate to even touch the cougar topic, but I will, I have not personally seen one, 

I have seen very compelling sign on multiple occasions during one year, roughly 8 years ago. And only during that year. I was present when casts were made of tracks that were later identified as cougar. Those casts still exist.

Damn speed, you would have to want a duck pretty Freakin bad to be chasin down the headwaters of the addis. Did you go by water, or on foot from out by the forks.


----------



## Unregistered4

jiggin is livin said:


> The strangest thing I ever seen was while hunting by Curtisville where we always hunt just off the powerlines just north of 4001.
> 
> My dad, cousin, uncle, and I went to a spot my cousin hunted a few years prior a few miles from camp. Well we parked the trucks and parted ways and I walked the edge of the woods a bit until I felt I should start heading in. My dad went one way and said he was going back to a big ridge close to the Au sable river. So I said ok good luck and started heading the other way. I got back in a ways and seen what looked to be an old blind built off this old down tree. So I set up there and got settled in. About an hour went by and I heard something off behind me then down in this thick swamp to my right coming around. I got my rifle ready as it sounded like I should be able to see it. Then I started hearing this weird sound almost like a deep grunt or growl and movement but I couldn't see anything. I grunted a few times and everytime it would stop for a second then keep moving. Then I heard it behind me again and it kept going back and forth almost to fast to be something moving back and forth. I started to get a weird feeling like I was being watched. After a little bit it started to get dark so I got up and looked over the hill thinking I'd see something but nothing. Then the noises got closer and I really started getting creeped out thinking I really should see what sounded to be less than 20 yds from me.
> 
> After having a smoke and trying to calm down I started walking out before it got totally dark. Radioed my dad and told him I was going to start heading back to the truck. Well I started walking out real quit and slow and every few steps I took I could hear something moving parallel to me. At one point I stopped and heard breathing right behind me and spun around to nothing. Now I'm freaking out and walked straight out to the edge of the powerlines. Not wanting to be a total pansy I sat down against this tree figuring maybe something would cross the powerlines. About 5 minutes after sitting there I hear this growing again. So I turned around and looked behind me and nothing. As I turned my head back around I see this guy standing literally 3 ft from me staring straight ahead. I literally yelled hey! Out of reaction. And this guy never flinched or acknowledged me so I sat there staring at him wondering *** is going on. He had on an old school camo design jump suit with a matching hat. No orange, no gun, and no flash light. It's not pretty much dark and I said hey man what are you doing out here. At that same time I realized I couldn't see a face just more of a silhouette. He started walking straight across the power lines thru the ferns and stuff but the point that I realized something was way out of the ordinary was there was no sound. No ferns moving nothing. I sat there in total shock at what was going on watching him walk all the way across the road into this deep thick swamp that I've never seen anyone hunt in all the years I was up there. So I got up and looked where he came from and I then followed his path. I was making noise and knocking down weeds. He did not. I looked at the sandy road and found no tracks other than my own. I walked back to the truck slowly trying to process everything. My dad was waiting there and when I walked up he said what were you looking at. I said I have no idea. I asked him if he seen that guy walk out right next to me and across the road into the swamp and he said I stood here and watched you get up and walk straight across the road but I didn't see anyone else.
> 
> I have never seen a ghost or anything before or since. But I have no idea what was growling at me or circling me Orr why this "guy" decided to show himself, friendly or not but the weird thing was I was scared feeling watched the while time until this guy showed up. I was confused and weirded out but I felt calm and peaceful. We both went back and looked around and seen no track or anything. I don't hunt there anymore but I still camp at the same spot and I get the chills everytime I drive by that spot.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720


Probably, the restless roaming spirit of one of those bowhunters that were killed by the Duvall brothers in 1985, basically, the same neck of the woods.


----------



## jiggin is livin

Unregistered4 said:


> Probably, the restless roaming spirit of one of those bowhunters that were killed by the Duvall brothers in 1985, basically, the same neck of the woods.


Your not the first one to tell me that. Might be the case. 

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## Petronius

2508speed said:


> I have heard that. Never have seen one. Have you?


I know an elderly gent that has lived near the Dead Stream Swamp and hunted and fished it since he was a kid. Over the years, he has seen a few and their tracks, along with young cubs. He is one person from the area that I trust. He has never been given to wild stories.


----------



## Silent Joe

Jiggin is livin - Good story! 

"Fear forces one to move out of their comfort zone. Some do it quietly on their own- others lash out kicking and screaming, running and hiding." I am also very familiar with Curtisville for deer hunts. There have indeed been some strange things reported around there.... 

2508speed- to answer your question, I am not Egnima....


----------



## 2508speed

swampbuck said:


> I have brought lots of good things out of there.....I hate to even touch the cougar topic, but I will, I have not personally seen one,
> 
> I have seen very compelling sign on multiple occasions during one year, roughly 8 years ago. And only during that year. I was present when casts were made of tracks that were later identified as cougar. Those casts still exist.
> 
> Damn speed, you would have to want a duck pretty Freakin bad to be chasin down the headwaters of the addis. Did you go by water, or on foot from out by the forks.


I was on foot. It's not that hard to get to now. You can almost drive right up to the forks now. Also me and my brother tried to walk it in waders. Lots of tangle. I don't think you could get a canoe down it.


----------



## swampbuck

2508speed said:


> I was on foot. It's not that hard to get to now. You can almost drive right up to the forks now. Also me and my brother tried to walk it in waders. Lots of tangle. I don't think you could get a canoe down it.



I know the trail your taking about well. Might get out there for Brookies soon using the blocked trail on the east side of the creek. Not a good spot for a canoe, but we had an airboat pretty close.


----------



## swampbuck

I have seen a lot of strange things, one of the strangest, from the deadstream.... 

About 10 years ago we located an abandoned uncapped oil well in the middle of the swamp about 3 miles from any road. The casing was full to the top and as gas bubbled up the oil would splash out around the casing, rain woul also push oil out.

Over the years bear's had dug a hole 3' deep and 10' in diameter around that well, and would roll in that oily water, were talking LOT's of bears. There were beaten down trails radiating from the well, and all of the small trees around the well and 30-40 yds down the trail were coated from them rubbing the crude on them. I have tended a lot of hot baits, nothing even comes close to what was going on at that well. It was by far the most concentrated bear activity I have ever seen.

We reported it, oil company, DNR, DEQ, etc. Finally about 3 years ago they put in a temp bridge, rebuilt the old road 3 miles to the well and permanently sealed it, along with a massive clean up.....as a final touch they restored and planted the site and the 3 mile road into a huge perennial food plot on the way out, right in the middle of the deadstream swamp.


----------



## knu2xs

One of the strangest things that ever happened to me took place while bear hunting NW of White River, Ontario, back in 1978 or 79.

This was before you needed a guide so my partner & I were wingin' it on our own. We hit up an outfitter camp just off the main hwy. and asked if we could "raid" their fish cleaning station for guts, which we needed for bait. Getting the go ahead we loaded up with pike, walleye & ruffed grouse guts & carcasses so we were ready to head off into the bush.

About the third day I was hunting on the top of a heavily timbered ridge where the ground was basically covered with moss. I hung my bait, which we put into cheap, cloth bags, much like a small laundry bag, about 20-25' off the ground and about 20' out from me.

I sat on the ground at the base of a huge pine that had big roots that came out from the trunk so I was kind of like in a little cubby. I was fully camouflaged, face paint & all.

About 50' out from me there was a large, downed tree that had been there for many years and just beyond that there was a steep drop off that went down into a deep, heavily timbered valley, of sorts. There was a slight breeze heading in the direction of the drop off and I was counting on the wind carrying the scent of my bait down into the "valley."

I got settled in with my 2 qt. metal canteen right by my side. This canteen also had a small metal chain that kept the cap from getting separated from the canteen.

After a few hours I heard this rattling by my side and looked down to see this shrew just a tugging on the metal chain on my canteen. As I was sitting there admiring his tenacity I heard something directly off to my left and turned to see a snowshoe hare run by, about 30' away, going to beat the band. This hare ran under the trunk of that big downed tree and out of sight over the drop off.

I immediately figured something must be after the hare, because they don't run like that just for the exercise, so I picked up my little buddy, the shrew, and dropped him a couple of feet away so he would quit pulling my chain, no pun intended, and making the rattling noise.

I stood up and within 20-30 seconds I had a Lynx go by me, nose to the ground, right on the trail of that hare. He jumped over the downed tree and dropped out of sight over the drop off.

I'm standing there geeked up about seeing that big cat when I see his head pop up over the edge of the drop off and he's sniffin' up a storm, looking around. Remember, the scent of my bait was heading that way. At this point he's probably about 60' away from me.

He comes up over the edge of the drop off, climbs over the downed tree, all the while sniffin' the air and looking around. 

About 40' away he spots me, well he saw me before but wasn't locked in on me, now he was. He stops, staring dead at me while still sniffing the air.

He starts his stalk, slowly taking steps my way so I figure I'll scare him off by raising my rifle. When I do, he stops for a few seconds, but continues taking slow, short, steps in my direction.

Now he's about 20-25' from me and still coming my way so off comes the safety, CLICK.

When he heard the click he crouched all the way down to the ground, still staring dead at me and working his nose. 

After maybe 10-15 seconds he starts doing what cats do with their legs just before they pounce, kind of like a shuffling in place. If I was geeked by just seeing him, I was really geeked at this point.

I figured at that distance, once he pounced he would be on me so I shot just in front of him, not wanting to hit him since I had no idea what the MNR would do if I got caught shooting a Lynx. Whatever it was, it couldn't be good for a non-citizen. But Officer, it was self defense. :help:

As soon as that .30-06 went off in that quiet woods, he slowly stood up, looking all relaxed, turned his head and looked over his shoulder towards the drop off, then back at me before turning and heading slowly back over the tree, turning to look at me one more time before disappearing over the drop off. 

Ironically, about a week after getting home I watched a documentary on the Lynx and had to laugh when the narrator said something like, "The Lynx is a secretive cat, so few people see them in the wild."

Yeah right...........:xzicon_sm


----------



## 2508speed

swampbuck said:


> I have seen a lot of strange things, one of the strangest, from the deadstream....
> 
> About 10 years ago we located an abandoned uncapped oil well in the middle of the swamp about 3 miles from any road. The casing was full to the top and as gas bubbled up the oil would splash out around the casing, rain woul also push oil out.
> 
> Over the years bear's had dug a hole 3' deep and 10' in diameter around that well, and would roll in that oily water, were talking LOT's of bears. There were beaten down trails radiating from the well, and all of the small trees around the well and 30-40 yds down the trail were coated from them rubbing the crude on them. I have tended a lot of hot baits, nothing even comes close to what was going on at that well. It was by far the most concentrated bear activity I have ever seen.
> 
> We reported it, oil company, DNR, DEQ, etc. Finally about 3 years ago they put in a temp bridge, rebuilt the old road 3 miles to the well and permanently sealed it, along with a massive clean up.....as a final touch they restored and planted the site and the 3 mile road into a huge perennial food plot on the way out, right in the middle of the deadstream swamp.


Is that the road they have barricaded with signs that say something about poisonous gas leaking? Near Oil Well rd.? I was back ther last week. East of the main pipe line.


----------



## swampbuck

2508speed said:


> Is that the road they have barricaded with signs that say something about poisonous gas leaking? Near Oil Well rd.? I was back ther last week. East of the main pipe line.



No, havnt heard about that, the well I was talking about is on fritz's island. That would run north from where gas Road ends at the deadstream, between the forks and cole creek.


----------



## 2508speed

Ok. That's south of where I'm talking about.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Was walking down to the river today to fish and saw a groundhog run into a hole. Didn't think much about it and started fishing. Then I get the feeling I'm being watched. Turn around and there's the whistlepig peering out of his hole at me. He's about 10 feet away and just sitting in his hole watching me fish! Ha Ha I was casting and moving around and he's still just sitting there. Finally, I start to ease up towards him and he backs up into his hole a little bit and is still watching me. I stand there for 5 minutes just watching him and he finally whistles sharply at me. I guess was getting hungry and wanted to come out and was getting impatient with me. I ran towards him and he backed up out of sight into his hole and I could hear him whistling underground. I sneaked right up to his hole and put my face about 2 feet from it to see what he would do if he came out again. About a minute later he comes out and is shocked to see me! Man, I could see his eyes get big and he spun around so fast he was slinging dirt all over me as he flew back into the hole! I could hear him whistling way down in the hole! Man was he pissed! Ha Ha Cute little bugger.


----------



## MarkFreshley

a few years back i had my fishing buddy on board with me..r.i.p. great guy! not much fish out on the lake just darn seaguls. so he said watch ima feed me on of these here sky rats! the next fish he caught he started yelling here birdy birdy i got a fishy! over and over waiving it in the air. shure as can be that thing flew by hovered a second and snatched that fish out of his hand :yikes: :lol: :lol:


----------

